# Flexibilité, espoirs, etc.



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

[...]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

roberto  :love: 

moi je ne suis pas aussi optimiste que toi   

pour moi ce types des contrat veut dire virer l'employé
quand bon lui semble au patron , soit pour une bonne ou mauvaise raison

comment faire des projet (maison, enfants .....l'avenir tout simplement)
quand on n'a pas une vie professionnelle ,et donc financiere, stable ?

tu crois vraiment que un banquier va te preter les sous pour acquerir
un logement avec un tel contrat ? et si de meme , qui cour le risque de s'endetter
d'une somme aussi importante sachant que le patron peut se "debarasser" de lui
au cour de 24 mois? 

parce que il ne faut pas croire , le patron n'a rien a faire des sentiments de sympatie,
ni d'attachement comme j'ai entendu de la bouche du politicien , a bout de 24 mois il ne va pas le garder, il en prends un'autre avec les primes de l'etat qui suivent

mon ancien patron , a part moi , n'as jamais fait des contrat de plus de 2 ans , 
la plupart d'1 an et puis opp , au suivant qui rapportortait des primes de l'etat en plus des abattement considerables

 non, decidement ce type de contrat, une fois de plus a eté conçu pour faciliter la vie au patron au depense de l'employé


----------



## stephane6646 (11 Juin 2005)

J'aime que mes gouverants me parlent de flexibilité.. la plupart sont d'anciens hauts fonctionnaires qui peuvent passer du public au privé, vivre la stabilité de la haute fonction publique et le "risque" du privé, et à la sortie cumuler des retraites d'ancien inspecteur general des finances, de premier ministre et de député , puis partir au Canada donner des cours dans l'espoir de revenir en France lavé de l'oprobre ( Mon prénom commence par A et je suis ancien maire d'une ville de Gironde...)...Ou mieux: perdre son job à matignon, partir aux senatoriales et hop un perchoir dans la meilleure maison de retraite de France: le Sénat...
Je suis ok pour la flexibilité si les banquiers sont cools avec moi, si j'ai 3 millions d'euros en banque... Non, il ne faut pas rêver  ...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin coup de fil pour un appart' repéré sur un site immobilier.
> La proprio, abrupte : _"Vous êtes étudiant ?
> - Non. Marié, deux enfants...
> - Vous faites quoi comme métier ?
> ...



Voila la limite de ce fameux contrats...
Le problème, pour trouver un appart quand on est en période d'essai, c'est que toutes les agences que j'ai faites ne voulait pas me louer un appart car j'étais en période d'essai...
Alors, quand cette période est de 2 ans, on fait comment pour se loger


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui, sauf que dans le cas présent, le mot CDI lui suffisait, à l'aut' co... _à la dame !_
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais les banques veulent la sécurité...
Et les agence immobilières aussi.
Je parle d'appart car j'étais confronté à ce problème il n'y a pas longtemps : 
Dans la boite ou je suis, j'ai commencé par 3 mois d'intérim, puis 3 mois de cdd, avant d'avoir un cdi sans période d'essai.

Aucune agence immobilière n'a voulu me louer un studio, alors que j'avais quand même le statut cadre, donc un truc qui a priori est plutôt fiable...

Et quand je disais que j'etais en CDi, ils voulaient que je ne sois pas en période d'essai, c'était "trop risqué"...

Alors, j'imagine si je me pointe dans une agence et que j'annonce : il me reste 18 mois de période d'essai... 

Et j'imagine que "graphiste intérimaire", ca doit pas beaucoup plaire à l'agence immobilière...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

mazette un sujet sur le Viagra© !


----------



## Spyro (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et j'imagine que "graphiste intérimaire", ca doit pas beaucoup plaire à l'agence immobilière...


Bah en échange d'une dédicace à la FNAC y a moyen de s'arranger...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bah en échange d'une dédicace à la FNAC y a moyen de s'arranger...



Je te reconnais bien là, tout feu tout flamme, mais dis toi bien que ces gens là, les dédicaces ne les intéressent qu'au bas d'un chèque.


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin coup de fil pour un appart' repéré sur un site immobilier.
> La proprio, abrupte : _"Vous êtes étudiant ?
> - Non. Marié, deux enfants...
> - Vous faites quoi comme métier ?
> ...


 C'est bien le soucis avec ces histoires de CDD, de période d'essai, d'indépendance etc.
Je me souviens d'une agence immobilière, où avec ma conjointe, avocate (avec un statut tordu de libéral mais accaparée par un seul cabinet, et en rétrocession d'honoraire), alors que nous pouvions justifier à coup de déclarations d'impôts et de rétrocessions d'honoraire de 5x le loyer demandé (sur au moins 2 ans) nous être fait envoyer sur les roses (à la limite de l'impolitesse).
(en général il est admis qu'il faut 3 à 4x le montant du loyer)
En plus de CDI (voire plutôt fonctionnaire) il leur fallait obligatoirement une double caution PARENTALE (ce qui juridiquement n'a aucun sens, toutes les cautions solidaires se valant) à 5x.

inutile de dire que l'exigence de la caution Parentale nous avait quelque peu énervé, passé 30 ans, et mon amie n'ayant plus ses parents.

En gros c'était pas de CDI, pas de logement.

Bref, si les systèmes de CDD, d'indépendant, de périodes d'essais ne me choquent pas, il sont tout de même très handicapants, car pas du tout suivis par les banques, les agences immobilières etc. qui recherchent un maximum de garanties, souvent à la limite de l'absurde.

Sans être accompagnés d'exigences auprès de ce type d'organismes ces systèmes ne font que précariser un grand nombre de gens. (la charte bordel !   )

Sans cela, la flexibilité serait sans doute une bonne chose.


(bon là dessus je retourne bosser)


----------



## rezba (11 Juin 2005)

Franchement, ce nouveau truc m'a l'air complètement bidon. Ça ne me semble résoudre rien, et en plus, ça va mettre les partenaires sociaux en grogne.
Jusque là, le droit du travail français permettait de cumuler 18 mois de CDD. Avec ce nouveau contrat, les employeurs auront 2 ans de période d'essai, pendant laquelle "la conjoncture économique" pourra les amener à mettre fin en contrat. Ils gagnent quoi, les employeurs, en terme de meilleure capacité à adapter leurs effectifs ? 6 mois. En compensation de quoi, ils auront deux ans pour décider si un salarié fait la maille ou pas. Là, ils vont gagner à court terme en productivité, mais ce calcul, on le sait, ne tient pas la route longtemps lorsqu'il s'agit de développer une entreprise.
Depuis longtemps, on fait quand même tout à l'envers. Je suis, de fait, responsable d'une entité qui ressemble à une PME, même si c'est une association. Depuis plusieurs mois, je sais que l'un des freins au développement de la structure, c'est l'absence de gestionnaire qualifié. Il me faudrait une personne à temps partiel pour faire une compta analytique, gérer la trésorerie, anticiper un certains nombres de trucs, mieux gérer tout.
Je n'ai pas les moyens d'embaucher cette personne. Les administrations m'ont proposé tout une gamme d'aides. Qui me font toutes rêver. Par exemple, le contrat d'avenir. Exonération totale du salaire plafonné si j'embauche un rmiste. Me reste plus qu'à trouver le rmiste controleur de gestion.

Lorsque la structure s'est créée, j'en fus le premier salarié. Mais pas d'aide au premier salarié, je n'étais encore qu'à temps partiel. 
Embauche du deuxième salarié, chomeur. Mais pas depuis assez longtemps. Pas d'aide. Embauche du troisième salarié, jeune diplômé. Pas d'aide, on le paie trop cher. Faudrait que je le paie au smic, mon ingénieur de recherche.
L'autre jour, le patron d'une confédération d'employeur disait une chose qui m'apparaissait frappée au coin du bon sens : "les subventions publiques aux entreprises ne servent quasiment à rien, seules les plus grandes ont les moyens de constituer les épais dossiers administratifs nécessaires à leurs attributions. En revanche, les exonérations de charges d'un an sont inefficaces pour la plupart des PME, ce n'est pas suffisant. Abandonnons les subventions publiques, et allongeons nettement l'exonération de charges pour les PME, et on verra le résultat."

Diriger une PME, en France, c'est un enfer. Et c'est pourtant le premier secteur créateur d'emploi. Le MEDEF s'en fout. Et les gouvernements successifs n'ont jamais eu l'air de le comprendre. Va comprendre.


----------



## Amok (11 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bref, si les systèmes de CDD, d'indépendant, de périodes d'essais ne me choquent pas, il sont tout de même très handicapants, car pas du tout suivis par les banques, les agences immobilières etc. qui recherchent un maximum de garanties, souvent à la limite de l'absurde.
> 
> Sans être accompagnés d'exigences auprès de ce type d'organismes ces systèmes ne font que précariser un grand nombre de gens. (la charte bordel !   )
> 
> Sans cela, la flexibilité serait sans doute une bonne chose.





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Depuis longtemps, on fait quand même tout à l'envers. (...) Diriger une PME, en France, c'est un enfer. Et c'est pourtant le premier secteur créateur d'emploi. Le MEDEF s'en fout. Et les gouvernements successifs n'ont jamais eu l'air de le comprendre. Va comprendre.



Rien à ajouter, tout est dit : du n'importe quoi de plus dans une mer de délires. La France invente une nouvelle forme de gouvernement, et ce depuis 30 ans : comment pondre des lois de plus en plus débiles dans un environnement de plus en plus corporatiste.

Que l'on apprenne déjà aux ministres à gerer correctement l'existant. Après, si ils veulent être "créatifs", on en reparlera. Avec tous les partenaires sociaux, les banques, les employés et les employeurs. D'ici là qu'ils aient au moins la décence de cesser de nous prendre pour des abrutis qui gobent tout ce qu'on leur promet au journal de 20 heures.


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juin 2005)

Je peut te comprendre Rob', cela étant dit, je ne suis pas sur qu'un tel contrat apporte vraiment de stabilité, pense que ton employeur peut te virer à tout moment, et qui dit période d"essai, dit pas de revalorisation salariale 
Je suis pas sur que ça vaille beaucoup mieux que le nain tes rimes 
De plus, les patrons embauchent quand il y a de la demande anticipée, ce qui, sans croissance, n'est pas vraiment le cas 
Ils feraient mieux de traiter le problème à sa source, en essayant de relancer la croissance 


Enfin, qui vivra verra


----------



## Amok (11 Juin 2005)

Je commencerais à écouter ce que chante un ministre le jour où celui-ci aura une expérience de ce qu'il raconte. Combien d'entres eux ou de sénateurs ont une expérience du privé ? Combien ont géré une entreprise ? Combien savent lire un bilan ? Combien ont, un jour eu à trouver un job ?

On touche le fond. Jusqu'à présent nous avions des incompétents (quel que soit leur tendance politique), aujourd'hui nous avons des incompétents qui sont menés par un premier ministre qui peut se vanter de n'être jamais passé par le suffrage universel. Il fallait oser, c'est fait. Ca a au moins le mérite d'être clair : la politique devient un métier qui ne nécessite même plus le passage par les urnes. Il suffit de choisir le bon cheval et d'être patient. Pourquoi s'emerder à aller demander son avis au peuple ?

Ca devient carrément surréaliste. Le gouvernement pond des lois par containers histoire de justifier son existence, oubliant au passage les decrets d'applications (pas grave, la télé a fait ce qu'il fallait pour que la pub soit suffisante sur l'annonce). Les banques s'en foutent et vous expliquent qu'elles ne sont pas là pour soutenir les lubies d'un gouvernement, on commence à voir fleurir des annonces dans les revues immobilières qui se terminent par "non fonctionnaires s'abstenir", si tu n'as pas de parents pleins aux as pour te cautionner tu peux limite trouver un studio de 15 m2 pour te loger alors que tu gagnes 15 000 balles / mois, 1/3 des SDF ont un emploi, On raconte que l'on va construire des maisons à moins de 100 000 euros pour la France d'en bas (le rêve de tout maire qui se respecte : filer des terrains à des couples non-imposables pour avoir sous les fenêtres de la mairie des ghettos de fauchés), et là on nous explique royalement que l'idée géniale, celle que l'on avait pas eue jusqu'à présent pour que tout fonctionne nickel est de porter à 2 ans la période d'essai.

Bon sang, mais quels cons ! On n'y avait pas pensé ! Ca me rappelle la pression qu'il y avait eue pour la suppression de l'autorisation administrative de licenciement. Elle bloquait l'emploi, faisait peur aux chefs d'entreprises. La supprimer ? Cela allait créer 400 000 emplois dans l'année. A l'arrivée ? 400 000 emplois de moins. Que de bonnes idées ! Les emplois jeunes, les TUC, les 35 heures aux lendemains qui chantent, etc... On se demande vraiment comment avec autant de génie on a encore UN chomeur dans ce pays ! Mais à chaque fois on y croit : le sparadrap va suffir pour arrêter l'hémoragie. Par contre, de remise en cause du système dans sa globalité, vous n'y pensez pas ! Aider ceux qui veulent se démerder seuls, ca ne passe pas la porte des ministères et les bonnes paroles jamais appliquées aident à tenir jusqu'à la prochaine election.

Je suis indépendant. Depuis plusieurs années, on navigue dans le n'importe quoi : les devis ne veulent plus rien dire, de plus en plus de clients (les plus gros, étrangement) considèrent que bosser pour eux est un honneur qui fait que te payer les interloque : lorsque tu présentes ta facture on te regarde comme si tu faisais la manche. Malgré les beaux discours c'est de plus en plus infernal question paperasse : pour vouloir bosser en toute légalité il faut avoir la foi ! Je me souviendrais longtemps du mec de la chambre des métiers qui, accueillant les futurs artisans pleins de bonne volonté venant s'inscrire leur disait "il faut être complètement fou pour faire ce que vous faites, réfléchissez bien", ou de ce pote qui voulant s'inscrire à l'URSSAF s'est entendu répondre "faites vous salarier : vous ne rentrez pas dans les cases, au revoir".

Les aides aux petites entreprises ? C'est ca : inscrit à la chambre des métiers, facturant la TVA  et habitant dans une zone soit disant ou l'aide au développement économique est une priorité, on m'a répondu que pour bénéficier d'exos, je devais être artisan et avoir une activité commerciale. "Mais heu, c'est le cas". "Si vous le pensez, saisissez le tribunal administratif". En gros 5 ans d'attente. Tout va très bien, Madame la marquise.

Et aujourd'hui on nous raconte encore que demain ca va raser gratis à tous les coins de rues, croyez nous sur parole ? Croire, je veux bien, je ne suis pas obtus. Mais sur parole ? Non. Depuis que je suis en age de bosser, c'est sur parole qu'on me met de plus en plus profond. Alors période d'essai de 2, 5 ou 10 ans, c'est pareil : je préfère refuser du taf que de me prendre la tête avec un salarié (dans le sens : administratif). Le problème n'est pas là, principalement pour les petites entreprises. C'est avant tout une question de coût du travail.

Bon, je vous laisse : je me lève demain, dimanche, à 6:30 pour bosser. J'imite en cela notre nouveau gouvernement qui voulant nous prouver que les choses changent a convoqué toute la presse le dimanche suivant sa nomination pour montrer qu'il se retroussait les manches et que on allait voir ce que l'on allait voir. Bel effort des Francais.


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui nous avons des incompétents qui sont menés par un premier ministre qui peut se vanter de n'être jamais passé par le suffrage universel. Il fallait oser, c'est fait. Ca a au moins le mérite d'être clair : la politique devient un métier qui ne nécessite même plus le passage par les urnes. Il suffit de choisir le bon cheval et d'être patient. Pourquoi s'emerder à aller demander son avis au peuple ?



Histoire de détendre l'atmosphère   juste pour dire qu'il y a déjà eu des précédents : notre Raymond le lyonnais   Il me semble bien qu'il ne s'était jamais présenté à quoi que ce soit avant d'être élu. Et il me semble (mais je peux me tromper) qu'il en était de même pour Georges Pompidou. 

Sinon, sans rentrer dans le débat, je pense que ce que dit roberto n'est pas forcément généralisable : la position d'un graphiste par rapport à une boîte d'intérim ou à un employeur en général est quand même un peu différente de celle d'un manutentionnaire, d'une caissière de supermarché et de plein d'atures boulots dans lesquels l'interchangibilité des personnes, pour jargonner un brin, est maximale.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de détendre l'atmosphère   juste pour dire qu'il y a déjà eu des précédents : notre Raymond le lyonnais   Il me semble bien qu'il ne s'était jamais présenté à quoi que ce soit avant d'être élu. Et il me semble (mais je peux me tromper) qu'il en était de même pour Georges Pompidou.
> 
> Sinon, sans rentrer dans le débat, je pense que ce que dit roberto n'est pas forcément généralisable : la position d'un graphiste par rapport à une boîte d'intérim ou à un employeur en général est quand même un peu différente de celle d'un manutentionnaire, d'une caissière de supermarché et de plein d'atures boulots dans lesquels l'interchangibilité des personnes, pour jargonner un brin, est maximale.



Et ouais...

Moi avant que je puisse fabriquer des satellites en indépendant, il va se passer du temps.

Mais bon... je continue à avoir foi en l'avenir, car j'ai encore l'impression que ça repose un tout petit peu sur moi.


----------



## Grug (12 Juin 2005)

surtout que beaucoup de propriétaires s'interessent aussi à la date à laquelle tu as signé ton CDI, histoire de verifier que ta periode d'essai est bien terminée.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juin 2005)

Evidement, beaucoup de banques aussi.

Non c'est sur c'est une excellente idée.

Vraiment.

Perso je regrette la disparition d'ACTION DIRECTE.


----------



## naas (24 Juin 2005)

Bonne analyse missié roberto 
Le modèle français comparé aux autres européens sans être le pire n'est pas exempts de reproches loin s'en faut.
Nous (enfin les français ) sommes attachés un emploi fixe durable rassurant, pour avoir été par choix pendant 10 ans en interim, indépendant, cdd, contrat durée de chantier, cette situation génere un état d'esprit qui est basé sur l'innovation, la compétitivité, le désir d'avancer, la soif de connaissance et de nouveauté.
Quand je dis compétition ce n'est en aucun par rapport à l'autre pour l'enfoncer mais bien vis à vis de soi même pour être moteur se dépasser surpasser, et effectivement à emploi égal j'ai toujours gagné bien plus que mes collegues salariés  :love: (remarque la plupart c'etait des brelles aussi faut dire m'étonnes que les patrons ils devenaient fous, les interimaires plus qualifés que les fixe   )

Revers de la medaille: salaire gonflé artificiellement par les déplacements, primes et vacances incluses, vacances entre deux missions

Après 10 ans je ne regrette rien, le secteur ou je travaillais en france (grand project industriels) était demandeur de personnel pour des durées determinées (la plupart du temps la durée du chantier), il est possible d'acquérir une autonomie d'esprit, financière et technique bien plus rapidement que les autres , il faut juste suivre la cadence 

Quand à cette loi je n'en connait pas les détails mais si elle peux se rappocher un peu plus de la réalité sur le terrain cela serait bien parce qu'entre nos rêves d'emploi à vie et la réalité il y à un gouffre


----------



## madlen (24 Juin 2005)

Bien dis Roberto


----------



## naas (25 Juin 2005)

plus personne ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> plus personne ?



Ben, juste un bémol, on est pas tous des supers épées, dans la masse, il y a aussi ceux qui ne sont pas compétiteurs pour un rond, j'en connais qui sont super compétents, très consciencieux, mais qui ne savent que faire leur boulot, ils ne savent pas lutter contre les autres, ce ne sont pas des chercheurs d'emploi professionnels, ils ne savent pas mettre leurs talents en valeur.

Ceux là, qu'est-ce qu'ils deviennent ? ils crèvent la gueule ouverte, et en silence si possible ? 

Non, je pense qu'aucun système basé sur la compétitivité ne pourra jamais assurer le minimum de solidarité dont notre société à besoin. De nos jours, les entretiens de recrutement ne favorisent pas les plus compétents, mais les plus retors, les plus filoux. Désolé de le penser (c'est pas vrai, je suis pas désolé  ), je pense que la morale n'est pas respectée, et que l'égoïsme domine dans ce système qu'on nous propose, même s'il me favorise.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> plus personne ?



la période d'essai est terminée...   

... sans préavis  :rateau:


----------



## naas (25 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la période d'essai est terminée...
> 
> ... sans préavis  :rateau:


'foiré de patron


----------



## madlen (27 Juillet 2005)

Bof, mes copines sont flexible et moi je garde espoir   

taïoOo je me casse >>>


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juillet 2005)

Ayant de la famille dans la banque (mon père entre autre), je suis assez bien informé de leur politique commerciale et de "prise de risque"
Pour un prêt, il est connu qu'il vaut mieux un CDI avec une période d'essai terminée,
et bien ils ont reçu les consignes d'en haut sur les nouveaux contrat,
et sans surprise c'est pareil, il faut un CDI avec une période d'essai finie (donc plus de deux ans dans une boîtes)

sachant que beaucoup de jeunes empruntent (le taux d'investissement est très important chez les 26-35), et que généralement ils ont un boulot stable depuis peu (avant c'est généralement un enchaînement de boulots précaires sauf pour ceux qui ont réussi un concours), du coups ils vont devoir attendre deux ans de plus.

Je ne suis pas sûr que ce nouveau contrat va ammener de la stabilité.
La pratique voudra qu'on embauche, qu'on fasse marner à mort en faisant mirroiter le CDI, et un mois avant la fin: au revoir et bon courage 
(c'est déjà bien souvent le cas, j'ai de nombreux potes à qui s'est arrivé interim>CDDx2>> promesse d'embauche non tenu )


----------



## Pifou (27 Juillet 2005)

Une partie de la solution pour permettre aux personnes n'ayant pas la "chance"  d'être en CDI (ou ne souhaitant pas l'être  ) de vivre comme tout le monde, serait sans-doûte d'interdire toutes ces pratiques si limites de la part des banques , des agences immobilières ou des propriétaires. On sait pondre des lois pour réformer le droit de travail, pourquoi ne pas interdire la discrimination sur le contrat de travail ? :mouais: J'ai passé une année d'études au Canada et là-bas les propriétaires n'avaient pas le droit de demander une caution (genre 2 mois de loyers chez nous, encaissés et rendus x années plus tard sans aucun intérêt) ... je peux vous dire que lorsque l'on est étudiant, ça aide bien pour trouver un logement (NB : la garantie du propriétaire pour récupérer son logement en bon état se fait par d'autres biais, cautionnement des parents, de sa banque, de son employeur ...).

Enfin, c'est une idée, mais je doûte que nos politiques osent la mettre en oeuvre


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2005)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Une partie de la solution pour permettre aux personnes n'ayant pas la "chance"  d'être en CDI (ou ne souhaitant pas l'être  ) de vivre comme tout le monde, serait sans-doûte d'interdire toutes ces pratiques si limites de la part des banques , des agences immobilières ou des propriétaires. On sait pondre des lois pour réformer le droit de travail, pourquoi ne pas interdire la discrimination sur le contrat de travail ? :mouais: J'ai passé une année d'études au Canada et là-bas les propriétaires n'avaient pas le droit de demander une caution (genre 2 mois de loyers chez nous, encaissés et rendus x années plus tard sans aucun intérêt) ... je peux vous dire que lorsque l'on est étudiant, ça aide bien pour trouver un logement (NB : la garantie du propriétaire pour récupérer son logement en bon état se fait par d'autres biais, cautionnement des parents, de sa banque, de son employeur ...).
> 
> Enfin, c'est une idée, mais je doûte que nos politiques osent la mettre en oeuvre


 
oui, mais c'est pas tant le pb de la caution que des garanties exhorbitantes, et donc le CDI, que demandent les priopriétaires, et cela, ça sera difficile a éradiquer tant qu'il y a pénurie de logement.

concrètement, pour qu'une telle mesure ne mette pas sur le carreau une quantité de travailleurs, il faut absolument que des mesures sociales plus générales soient prises en parallèles. Or c'est pas du tout le cas.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Quels risques réels prennent-ils, les proprios ?*



ben , pas grand chose vu que bientot on pourra dormir au boulot  
vu ce que propose le marché du travail   

voila ce que je t'ai repondu ailleur a propos d'un entretien de boulot



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens d'en terminer 1 et je me console avec un  grand bac de glace choco/vanille
> 
> responsable d'un magasin de 1600m , salaire 1400¤ sur 12 mois , ciffre d'affaire et personels en dessus de 50% , remonter la pente avant la fin de l'année ....sa te dis ?
> 
> ...



j'ai oublié de dire que le poste c'est un a 39h mais pendant les premiers mois 
il faut oublier de prendre congé pendant la semaine , il faudra travailler 6jour sur 7
 et pour un w.e. complet ou de petites vacances il faudra compter 8/10 mois  :rateau:


decidement le monde du travail a bien changé en ces 10 dernieres années !!


----------



## woulf (27 Juillet 2005)

Pour reprendre une expression de Sa Majesté l'Amok, je suis content de voir toutes ces réflexions frappées au point du bon sens...

Moi aussi, je suis indépendant, et je ne vais pas vous répéter ce que vous avez si bien dit, néanmoins, quelques petites réflexions:

- juridiquement, une période d'essai de 2 ans est une ineptie, il ne faut pas 2 ans pour se rendre compte qu'on fait l'affaire sur un job, ni pour l'employé, ni pour le patron, là dessus on est d'accord.
- maintenant, pourquoi un tel contrat ? Pour la "flexibilité", encore un mot con à la mode tiré d'un vague épisode de caméra café (ah le langage d'entreprise... j'adoooore). 
Ce besoin de flexibilité vient notamment d'un point: aujourd'hui, licencier en France, c'est pour un patron - et surtout un patron de PME - jouer à la roulette russe, tant l'usage aux prud'hommes est généralisé et les condamnations prononcées - bien souvent à l'emporte pièce et pour des considérations "politiques" ou "syndicales" et non juridiques, peuvent foutre en l'air une petite entreprise. 
Bien sûr, il y a des enfoirés de patrons, mais il y a aussi de sacrés enfoirés de salariés, et croyez moi aux prud'hommes ça se voit pas toujours... La faute à l'organisation (conseillers non professionnels ? allez savoir...). En degré d'appel, c'est pas toujours mieux.
Le droit du travail est l'un des droits les plus complexes, les plus "bureaucrates" que l'on puisse avoir dans notre arsenal juridique... Faut pas laisser ça à des non professionnels du droit si vous voulez mon avis.
Tous les patrons que je fréquente, professionnellement notamment, hésitent à embaucher justement parce que licencier est devenu un énorme risque financier, les condamnations aux prud'hommes devenant de plus en plus ahurissantes...
Et c'est un des derniers endroits ou la lutte des classes existe encore, parlez à des conseillers prud'hommaux syndicalistes, leur vision du patronat est effarante... et vice versa, il faut l'avouer...
Deux mondes opposés qui ne se comprennent pas... Des fois je rêve d'un syndicalisme à l'allemande, mais bon...

Et pour ce qui est des loyers, là encore, demandez vous pourquoi on vous fait tant chier à vous demander plein de documents et un sacro-saint CDI (un fonctionnaire c'est mieux hein): pareil: si vous devez expulser un locataire qui paie pas son loyer... comptez en moyenne 2 ans: 2 ans pendant lesquels vous ne serez pas payé de vos loyers... je comprends les proprios qui prennent leur précaution, même si ce ne sont pas les plus nantis qui sont les meilleurs payeurs...

J'ai vécu 10 ans en Belgique, et là bas on vous loue (louait en tous cas) un appart extrêmement facilement, sans même vous demander une fiche de paie, étonnant, non ? 
En contrepartie, tu ne paies pas ton loyer, tu es dehors en 3 à 6 mois, été comme hiver.

Là encore, qu'on ne me fasse pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit: ce n'est pas terrible quand ça tombe sur une famille en difficulté, hein, mais là, que l'Etat prenne la relève, ce n'est pas le rôle des propriétaires privés.

Et mettez vous à la place du propriétaire dont le locataire ne paie pas le loyer, se maintient dans les lieux au nez et à la barbe du proprio...

Ce ne sont sûrement pas les solutions miracles, mais des éléments de réponse.... Mes 2 cents, quoi 

Et pour les banques, j'ai adoré qu'en tant qu'indépendant, jamais en découvert (et ayant négocié tout de même un découvert par précaution), on me refuse un crédit à la consommation de 9.000 euros sur 5 ans, ou plutôt qu'on ne me le donne que sous la caution de ma femme (mariage en séparation de biens, quand même), qui elle est salariée... Le truc le plus comique, c'est qu'ils n'ont même pas regardé les crédits perso que nous avions puisqu'il s'agissait de souscrire un crédit... professionnel....
Donc j'ai patienté et j'ai fait ma propre banque et réduit mes prétentions en matière de véhicule... que j'aurais bien emplafonné dans leur vitrine


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr, il y a des enfoirés de patrons, mais il y a aussi de sacrés enfoirés de salariés, et croyez moi aux prud'hommes ça se voit pas toujours...
> 
> Le droit du travail est l'un des droits les plus complexes



oui ton point de vue je le comprends ....

mon licenciement economique est du a 2 vendeuse que pas contente d'etre remercié tout a fait legalment  (fin de cdd ) sont allées aux  prud'hommes .... 
elles n'ont rien gagné mais moi j'ai perdu mon travail, le patron a deposé le bilan   

mon amie a acheté un magasin de coiffure et repris la coiffeuse avec le magasin:
celle ci a caché sa grossesse jusq"a ses 6 mois puis elle s'est mis en maladie pour partir en congé de 3 ans ....
 mon amie etant elle meme malade et subir une operation embauche une coiffeuse d'un cdd de 3 mois ....
son contrat etais un mi-temp et convenu qu'elle travaillera a temp complet pendant la semaine de l'hospitalisation 
et recuperation des heures sans supplement de paie... 
tout est parfait mais voila , cette fille etait en train de faire le necessaire pour etre coiffeuse independant a domicile 
et cela prenant moins de temp que prevu elle a demissionné du poste 3 semaine avant la fin du cdd ....
elle envoie une lettre a mon amie (je l'ai vu et lue plusieur fois )et l'affaire pourrait etre classé mais non....
apparament le travail a domicile ne devait pas marcher comme elle esperait et vu qu'elle a demissionné , plus moyen de toucher les assedic ....
bfef l'histoire est compliqué en tour cas mon amie depuis 6 mois elle est en guerre chez le  prud'hommes et elle a peu d'espoir de s'en sortir gagante  

que le droit du travail est l'un des droits les plus complexes je veux bien le croire mais pourquoi sont toujours les memes , ceux qui veulent travailler , gagner leur pain sans histoire qui paient le pots cassés?


----------



## Pifou (28 Juillet 2005)

Ton analyse de la question m'a bien plu _woulf_  A la lecture de ce que raconte _robertav_ à propos de son amie ainsi qu'au travers d'expériences vécues autour de moi, j'ai l'impression que notre société européenne se rapproche de plus en plus de cette fameuse société "à l'américaine", tant décriée, dans laquelle tout se règle devant les juges. Plus personne n'a l'honnèteté de reconnaître ses erreurs et tout le monde espère trouver la faille qui lui permettra de gagner ... avec l'aide de son avocat bien-sûr, vu la complexité du droit (dont celui du travail) ... droit qui gagnerait sûrement à être simplifié afin de le rendre intelligible par tous (comme une certaine constitution d'ailleurs, mais ce n'est pas là le débat  ).

Quant à l'accès au logement, si j'appelle de mes voeux une réforme des pratiques actuelles sur les garanties demandées (et pas seulement la caution), il va sans dire qu'il faut qu'elle s'accompagne d'un volet sur la prise en charge des locataires laissant les loyers impayés (les plus mauvais payeurs n'étant pas toujours ceux que l'on croit - j'ai un ami de mes parents dont le locataire a arrêté de payer le loyer alors qu'il venait de s'acheter le dernier cabriolet Mercedes et lui a décrété qu'il n'avait qu'à l'attaquer en justice - on y revient  - puisque de toute façon il comptait bien déménager d'ici 2 ou 3 ans  ).

Pour les crédits, la situation me semble assez surréaliste : on ne donne de crédit bancaire (immobilier en particulier) - avec souscription d'une assurance bien entendu - qu'aux personnes ne présentant aucun risque (fonctionnaires bienvenus :rateau: ) et à côté de celà, des vendeurs de cuisines peu scrupuleux (je caricature bien-sûr  ), n'hésitent pas à surendetter de pauvres gens aux revenus modestes (vu de mes propres yeux) ... il me semblerait nécessaire que le législateur empèche tout ça, mais vu la petitesse des réformes sur le sujet depuis des années, certains doivent trouver des intérêts dans la situation actuelle.

Il faudra que notre société dans son ensemble se remette profondément en question pour que la situation se rééquilibre sur tous ces fronts (et bien d'autres) et que le travail indépendant ou salarié soit récompensé à sa juste valeur :mouais: (pour revenir à ce que l'on disait plus haut).

D'accord, j'arrête de rèver, et je retourne bosser ... c'est quand même plus calme pendant l'été


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2005)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Il faudra que notre société dans son ensemble se remette profondément en question pour que la situation se rééquilibre sur tous ces fronts (et bien d'autres) et que le travail indépendant ou salarié soit récompensé à sa juste valeur :mouais: (pour revenir à ce que l'on disait plus haut).
> 
> D'accord, j'arrête de rèver, et je retourne bosser ... c'est quand même plus calme pendant l'été



I had a dream.... 

Le problème c'est que non seulement le travail n'est pas récompensé à sa juste valeur, mais qu'il n'est pas - plus - valorisé, même...

Lorsque tu entends un chômeur te dire que non, il ne va pas se lever tous les matins et aller bosser pour 100 ou 200 euros de plus que ses allocations... bah, y'a pas grand chose à faire...
Heureusement qu'il y a encore quelques bien pensants parmi les syndicalistes pour s'opposer vigoureusement à des incitations "musclées" à retrouver du travail en clamant haut et fort que jamais les ASSEDIC ne doivent avoir le pouvoir de suspendre temporairement des allocations...

Encore une fois, il est hors de question de ne plus indemniser le chômeur qui ne retrouve pas de job malgré ses recherches à cause de son âge ou pour d'autres raisons, mais il serait peut être bon de sanctionner celui qui profite du système...

Je crains que la société ne se remette pas de sitôt en question, tant l'esprit communautaire est loin et dépassé et que le règne du chacun pour sa gueule est maître, chacun voulant surtout conserver ses avantages...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'il y a encore quelques bien pensants parmi les syndicalistes pour s'opposer vigoureusement à des incitations "musclées" à retrouver du travail en clamant haut et fort que jamais les ASSEDIC ne doivent avoir le pouvoir de suspendre temporairement des allocations...



Ce dispositif permettrait aux ASSEDIC d'obliger n'importe qui à faire n'importe quoi, comme par exemple, supprimer à un cadre au chomage indemnisé 2500 ¤/mois ses allocations parce qu'il à refusé un poste d'arsouille à 750 ¤ qui ne lui permettrait même pas de payer les traites de son appartement.

Ils ont trouvés le bon moyen de faire baisser le chomage, partant du principe que les SDF ne sont pas considérés comme chomeur.


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce dispositif permettrait aux ASSEDIC d'obliger n'importe qui à faire n'importe quoi, comme par exemple, supprimer à un cadre au chomage indemnisé 2500 ¤/mois ses allocations parce qu'il à refusé un poste d'arsouille à 750 ¤ qui ne lui permettrait même pas de payer les traites de son appartement.
> 
> Ils ont trouvés le bon moyen de faire baisser le chomage, partant du principe que les SDF ne sont pas considérés comme chomeur.



Mais non. Ne caricatures pas, il faut bien entendu que le gus refuse des postes en rapport avec le sien... Que les cadres se rassurent, on n'en fera pas de balayeurs - ce qui n'a, du reste, rien d'infâmant.

Un lien de libé
Il s'agit de sanctionner des chômeurs dont les démarches de recherche sont jugées insuffisantes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mais non. Ne caricatures pas, il faut bien entendu que le gus refuse des postes en rapport avec le sien... Que les cadres se rassurent, on n'en fera pas de balayeurs - ce qui n'a, du reste, rien d'infâmant.



Quand tu as passé quinze ou vingt ans dans un job bien rémunéré, puis licencié parce que le pakistanais de la filiale de Karachi pouvait faire la même chose pour cinq fois moins cher, et aussi parce que passé 45 ans, t'es trop vieux pour bosser, devenir balayeur n'est pas infamant, c'est juste insuffisamment payé pour te permettre de ne pas devenir SDF.

Quant au dispositif évoqué, à ma connaissance, il n'a jamais été question de postes en rapport avec celui précédemment occupé, ou alors, une partie du texte m'a échappée.


----------



## Pifou (28 Juillet 2005)

Votre discussion montre là un des vrais problèmes de notre société : d'un côté certains caricaturent à l'extrême de façon à garder leurs avantages (ça permet de faire peur dans les chaumières !), et de l'autre côté à vouloir tout piloter aux indicateurs de performance (pas toujours bien choisis d'ailleurs :hein: ), on risque les excès qu'évoquent _Pascal 77_ et qui peuvent mettre des gens de bonne foi en difficulté ...

Comme disait récemment un de mes directeurs (et oui, je suis de ces nantis salariés, d'une grosse boîte qui rassure les banquiers en plus  ), il faut garder à l'esprit *le bon sens paysan* ... c'est vrai que ça ne ferait pas de mal à certains !


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2005)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Votre discussion montre là un des vrais problèmes de notre société : d'un côté certains caricaturent à l'extrême de façon à garder leurs avantages (ça permet de faire peur dans les chaumières !), et de l'autre côté à vouloir tout piloter aux indicateurs de performance (pas toujours bien choisis d'ailleurs :hein: ), on risque les excès qu'évoquent _Pascal 77_ et qui peuvent mettre des gens de bonne foi en difficulté ...



Ca rappelle un certain débat sur un certain référendum...
C'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui faut jouer sur la peur, ça marche à fond


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Juillet 2005)

perso, je préfère me méffier du concept de "bon sens", qu'il soit paysan ou non, c'est toujours une forme de mandat de moralité que les sociétés (au sens de nations) ont voulu imposer au "bon peuple" pas toujours assez adulte pour complètement se prendre en charge.
restons prudent et pas trop loin du téléphone rouge, ça pourrait péter un jour...


"qu'est-ce que je peux faire, je suis ministre, je ne sais rien faire..."


----------



## Pifou (28 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ca rappelle un certain débat sur un certain référendum...
> C'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui faut jouer sur la peur, ça marche à fond


 
Il n'y a pas que le dernier référendum, ça avait aussi bien été mis sur le devant de la scène aux dernières élections présidentielles et législatives


----------



## fredmac75 (28 Juillet 2005)

Qu'est-ce que j'aimerais pouvoir refuser un poste que l'on me propose.... si l'on m'en proposait, ou si je dégotai un entretien.
Parallelement à mon boulot freelance je recherche un travail de salarié. Sur 200 CV et lettres de motivation (préparées au petits oignons vous vous en doutez) je n'ai reçu que 3 réponses négatives... pas l'ombre d'un entretien.
Qu'est-ce que j'aimerais pouvoir refuser un poste que l'on me propose....


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quant au dispositif évoqué, à ma connaissance, il n'a jamais été question de postes en rapport avec celui précédemment occupé, ou alors, une partie du texte m'a échappée.



Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur yahoo news (depêche Reuters)
[size=-1] "Le ministre de l'Emploi a publié jeudi le décret qui définit les nouvelles règles de contrôle des chômeurs.[/size]

[size=-1] Ce contrôle ne sera plus exercé par les directions départementales du travail mais par une commission présidée par le préfet de chaque département.[/size]

[size=-1] Les demandeurs d'emploi seront tenus "d'accomplir de manière permanente des actes positifs et répétés en vue de retrouver un emploi, de créer ou reprendre une entreprise" et ces démarches "doivent présenter un caractère réel et sérieux", précise le ministre dans un rapport au chef du gouvernement.[/size]

[size=-1] SANCTIONS GRADUEES ET ACCOMPAGNEMENT[/size]

[size=-1] Les motifs de sanction, tels que le refus "sans motif légitime" d'un *emploi compatible avec la qualification et la situation personnelle du chômeur*, d'une formation ou d'une convocation par les organismes et services ad hoc, sont les mêmes qu'auparavant.[/size]

[size=-1] En revanche, le décret introduit une graduation des sanctions en fonction de la gravité des manquements."[/size]



Ce qui est intéressant c'est de voir que les clivages traditionnels sur ce texte ne sont pas présents: d'un côté on a la CGT et FO et l'UNEDIC qui sont contre, de l'autre coté CFDT et CFTC "s'attendaient à pire" et sont même contents qu'on introduise une gradation qui n'existait pas avant, puisque la seule sanction c'était la radiation pure et simple.

Ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'il est difficile de coller à toutes les situations, mais je pense que sous réserve de ne pas user de ces mesures de façon dictatoriale, on pourrait un peu assainir la situation et sanctionner ceux qui le méritent en continuant d'aider ceux qui en ont besoin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ca rappelle un certain débat sur un certain référendum...
> C'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui faut jouer sur la peur, ça marche à fond



Ben moi, je trouve que quand on à un gouvernement qui nous dit "Il faut travailler plus longtemps avant de prendre sa retraite", et des entreprises qui prétendent licencier tous leurs seniors au profit de gens plus jeunes et moins chers, quand on vit dans un pays ou chaque jour, un peu plus de gens sont à la rue, et pas que des "sans qualifications", quand on à un MEDEF qui proteste contre un projet du gouvernement parce qu'il ne permet pas de "licencier sans justifications", alors, la peur peut avoir un autre nom, le "réalisme". Personne ne me licenciera, je suis mon propre patron, mais c'est vrai que le chemin pris par notre société me fait peur.


----------



## fredmac75 (28 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur yahoo news (depêche Reuters)
> [size=-1] "Le ministre de l'Emploi a publié jeudi le décret qui définit les nouvelles règles de contrôle des chômeurs.[/size]
> 
> [size=-1] Ce contrôle ne sera plus exercé par les directions départementales du travail mais par une commission présidée par le préfet de chaque département.[/size]
> ...



a part améliorer comptablement (et certainement marginalement) le trou de l'assurance chomage, je ne vois pas en quoi cette mesure va être de nature à améliorer l'état du marché du travail ??? Il va falloir que l'on m'explique...
Enfin, la plupart des chomeurs ne sont plus indémnisés (basculement dans le RMI)... Et pour ceux qui le sont, dois-je vous rappeller qu'il s'agit d'un droit (il ne s'agit donc ni d'une largesse de l'état, ni d'une aumône) issu d'une cotisation.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mais non. Ne caricatures pas, il faut bien entendu que le gus refuse des postes en rapport avec le sien... Que les cadres se rassurent, on n'en fera pas de balayeurs - ce qui n'a, du reste, rien d'infâmant.
> 
> Un lien de libé
> Il s'agit de sanctionner des chômeurs dont les démarches de recherche sont jugées insuffisantes.




tu crois?   


depuis plus d'1 ans je ne touche plus de chomage et pendant mon indemnisation j'estime avoir perdu un temp precieux a faire ce que il m'ont obligé  : stage de tout et n'importe quoi

j'ai eu l'impression (et cela continue) que l'anpe nous casant dans ce truc rarement porteur ....pas evident a expliquer mais simple a comprendre : le chomeur fais des stages , pendant ce temp il n'est plus consideré chomeur , l'employé de l'anpe qui l'as casé touche une prime et fin de fin ce  sont tous ces organisme en partenariat avec l'anpe qui se font payer a un prix exorbitant qui en profitent un max

il y a 3 mois j'ai faillit etre radié : 
stage de 3 mois de 8h12 14h18h du lundi au vendredi :concevoir le cv , traquer les petites annonces ect ect
quand j'ai refusé cette proposition (c'etait bien la premiere fois) le mec de l'anpe est devenu furax et menacé de me radier : je lui ai repondu que cela m'etait egal vu que je n'etais plus indemnisé depuis 1 ans et que je voulais un travail et pas un stage sans renumeration et en plus sortir de ma poche l'argent pour le gardiennage de fiston

un de mes stages est a mettre dans le livre d'or : un suivi de un apres-midi par semaine pendant 12 semaine : la femme censée de me suivre je l'ai vu 3 fois , pour different raison elle n'etait jamais dispo..... a la fin de 12 semaines m'as fait signer une feuille de fin de stage avec les rdv convenu mais qui n'ont jamais existé...ce stage a couté 5300¤ a l'etat ....pas mal pour 3 rdv !!!!!!!!!!!!

quand l'etat se decidera a mettre le nez entre les combines de l'anpe et ses pertenariat?


----------



## Pifou (28 Juillet 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Sur 200 CV et lettres de motivation (préparées au petits oignons vous vous en doutez) je n'ai reçu que 3 réponses négatives... pas l'ombre d'un entretien.


 
Il est vrai que pour permettre de repérer les chomeurs qui ne cherchent pas, il serait aussi bon que les entreprises aient la politesse de répondre aux courriers ... même si malheureusement, c'est souvent une lettre-type négative.


----------



## Pifou (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un de mes stages est a mettre dans le livre d'or : un suivi de un apres-midi par semaine pendant 12 semaine : la femme censée de me suivre je l'ai vu 3 fois , pour different raison elle n'etait jamais dispo..... a la fin de 12 semaines m'as fait signer une feuille de fin de stage avec les rdv convenu mais qui n'ont jamais existé...ce stage a couté 5300¤ a l'etat ....pas mal pour 3 rdv !!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Elle est venue armée pour te faire signer la feuille


----------



## fredmac75 (28 Juillet 2005)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que pour permettre de repérer les chomeurs qui ne cherchent pas, il serait aussi bon que les entreprises aient la politesse de répondre aux courriers ... même si malheureusement, c'est souvent une lettre-type négative.



Oui, cela pose même un problème d'ordre psychologique. Comment avoir le sentiment d'exister si l'on ne vous répond jamais. Quelle valeur s'accorde t-on lorsque vous avez l'impression de ne servir à rien ?
La déprime me guette, peut être même est-elle déjà là tapi au fond de mon cerveau.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

Message effacé par moi-même !!!!!!


----------



## fredmac75 (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu crois?
> 
> 
> depuis plus d'1 ans je ne touche plus de chomage et pendant mon indemnisation j'estime avoir perdu un temp precieux a faire ce que il m'ont obligé  : stage de tout et n'importe quoi
> ...



Même expérience que toi. Much a do about nothing...
Finalement je crois que le chomage est en soit un business. Nous justifions l'existence des boites de formation plus ou moins compétentes.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Elle est venue armée pour te faire signer la feuille




no, elle m'as simplement dit que le rdv manquant on les aurait regroupé en 1 semaine a temp complet le mois suivant ....j'attends toujour   

de toute façon tu voulais que je fasse quoi ?

j'ai informé l'anpe de cet eté de chose mais le le top est que  le stage que j'ai refusé se passait encore avec  ce partenariat :a croire que  l'anpe n'a pas tenu compte de mes informations !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit de sanctionner des chômeurs dont les démarches de recherche sont jugées insuffisantes.



Soyons clair, je ne nie pas qu'il y ait des "chômeurs profiteurs", mais ce ne sont sûrement pas la majorité. Quant à la recherche "permanente" d'un emploi, après quatre ou cinq ans à s'être pris "des lourdes dans la gueule", le chômeur en ASS n'a plus vraiment les moyens, avec 400 et quelques euro/mois, de l'assurer, car chercher du travail n'est pas gratuit.


----------



## fredmac75 (28 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Soyons clair, je ne nie pas qu'il y ait des "chômeurs profiteurs", mais ce ne sont sûrement pas la majorité. Quant à la recherche "permanente" d'un emploi, après quatre ou cinq ans à s'être pris "des lourdes dans la gueule", le chômeur en ASS n'a plus vraiment les moyens, avec 400 et quelques euro/mois, de l'assurer, car chercher du travail n'est pas gratuit.



Après 4/5 ans de recherche ont est également détruit moralement...
sans vouloir m'appesantir sur mon expérience, mon mariage est en train de battre sérieusement de l'aile pour cette raison. Lorsque vous ne ramenez plus d'argent dans la corbeille commune, au bout d'un moment cela créer des conflits.
La pérenité d'un travail (via un CDI) sert également à assurer une forme de stabilité dans les couples (chomage et divorce sont d'ailleur très certainement corrélés).
Attention je ne dis pas qu'il s'agit d'une recette miracle, mais cela aide certainement.
Nous connaisons tous dans notre entourage un couple dont l'une des raisons du divorce tient à la perte de l'emploi d'un des conjoint et à une période de chomage importante.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Après 4/5 ans de recherche ont est également détruit moralement...



En plus !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Soyons clair, je ne nie pas qu'il y ait des "chômeurs profiteurs", mais ce ne sont sûrement pas la majorité. Quant à la recherche "permanente" d'un emploi, après quatre ou cinq ans à s'être pris "des lourdes dans la gueule", le chômeur en ASS n'a plus vraiment les moyens, avec 400 et quelques euro/mois, de l'assurer, car chercher du travail n'est pas gratuit.




tu mets bien le doigt dessus : on m'as deja demandé a 4 reprise de monter a la capitale pour passer un premier rdv .... vu que l'annonce auquel j'ai postulé n'etait pas deposé a l'anpe , cette derniere refuse de payer les frais !!


----------



## fredmac75 (28 Juillet 2005)

L'une des raisons qui me pousserait à refuser un emploi tient simplement dans le fait qu'étant actuellement particulièrement endetté (dossier sur-endettement BDF) un salaire minimum m'est recquis pour me sortir de cette situation. Tout autre proposition avec un salaire inférieur ne me permettrait pas de sortir de cette situation... et je crois bien (malheureusement) que mon cas n'est pas unique


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

Pendant les 30 années passées dans la même boîte, j'ai opéré pas mal de recrutements !

J'avais un grand principe : avant de confier les offres d'emploi à des cabinets spécialisés dans le recrutement, je faisais d'abord appel à l'ONEM (qui est l'équivalent de l'ANPE) afin d'éventuellement fournir un job à quelqu'un qui en avait réellement besoin !
J'avoue que l'ONEM faisait bien son boulot en n'envoyant que des postulants correspondant parfaitement au job description que je leur avais fourni !
D'autrepart, jamais un des candidats envoyés par l'ONEM ne m'a fait comprendre qu'il préférait rester chômeur plutôt que de bosser !
Résultat : sur une soixantaine de recrutements, j'estime qu'une bonne quarantaine ont été pourvus via cet organisme... à notre entière satisfaction...
Le mythe du "chômeur profiteur" a la peau dure ... il doit bien y en avoir quelques-uns qui traînent par ci par là ... mais j'estime que ce sont de rares exceptions !!!
Tous les chômeurs que je connais bossent pratiquement à plein temps pour retrouver un job et rentrer à nouveau dans le circuit économique...


----------



## fredmac75 (28 Juillet 2005)

A toutes fins utiles, je fais appel à la communauté macgéenne dans son ensemble, et parisienne plus particulièrement, pour m'apporter une info, un numéro de téléphone, une offre de travail éventuellement. Si vous souhaitez un curriculum vitae, une lettre de motivation, faite le moi savoir par MP.
Mon site web www.quatuorprod.com

Merci de votre attention.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> A toutes fins utiles, je fais appel à la communauté macgéenne dans son ensemble, et parisienne plus particulièrement, pour m'apporter une info, un numéro de téléphone, une offre de travail éventuellement. Si vous souhaitez un curriculum vitae, une lettre de motivation, faite le moi savoir par MP.
> Mon site web www.quatuorprod.com
> 
> Merci de votre attention.



Il doit manquer le N° de page dans ton adresse internet.


----------



## fredmac75 (28 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il doit manquer le N° de page dans ton adresse internet.



je ne comprend pas bien ta question ?
Néanmoins l'adresse citée est un exemple de ce que je peux faire. On trouveras utilement mes réalisations ainsi que mes coordonnées téléphoniques et postales. 

PS: je suis disponible pour tous autres travaux.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> A toutes fins utiles, je fais appel à la communauté macgéenne dans son ensemble, et parisienne plus particulièrement, pour m'apporter une info, un numéro de téléphone, une offre de travail éventuellement. Si vous souhaitez un curriculum vitae, une lettre de motivation, faite le moi savoir par MP.
> Mon site web www.quatuorprod.com
> 
> Merci de votre attention.


 
Il y a une offre d'emploi ici


----------



## fredmac75 (28 Juillet 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une offre d'emploi ici



Merci gloup gloup, arpès un petit coup de fil à l'intéressé, je viens d'envoyer un CV. Wait and See


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprend pas bien ta question ?
> Néanmoins l'adresse citée est un exemple de ce que je peux faire. On trouveras utilement mes réalisations ainsi que mes coordonnées téléphoniques et postales.
> 
> PS: je suis disponible pour tous autres travaux.



oublie, je venais de rentrer de vacances, sept heures de voiture, j'étais pas clair. Désolé.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (29 Juillet 2005)

oui tout cela est bidon ... "nouvelle embauche" encore une surcouche à toutes les couches enarquiennes déjà présentes dans le domaine du travail dans ce pays...

Le problème du boulot en france n'est pas le CDI ou CDD, c'est le coût du travail qui est aussi taxé que l'essence (80%) pour l'employeur...

Ajoutons à cette aberration toute française, un code du travail psycho-rigide et d'une complexité affligeante (nuance subtile avec la nature des contrats CDD & CDI, avis aux amateurs) probablement écrit par des grattes-papiers de l'administration sous prozac intraveineuse...qui de toutes les facons n'ont jamais mis les pieds en entreprise...

Bref, simplicité ferait beauté mais rajoutons des statuts bâtards pour que tout le monde se perde encore un peu dans ce noeud de vipères qu'est l'administration et ses méandres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Le problème du boulot en france n'est pas le CDI ou CDD, c'est le coût du travail qui est aussi taxé que l'essence (80%) pour l'employeur...



Le travail est peut-être taxé à 80% en France, mais l'essence, non !

preuve par l'exemple : un truc à 119,60 ¤ TTC taxé à 19,6% fait 100 ¤ ht, le pourcentage de taxes se calcule sur le hors taxes, pas sur le TTC, donc notre essence à 0,20 ¤ hors taxes vendue 1 ¤ TTC est taxée à 400% et pas à 80% (les prix indiqués sont très arrondis pour la démo).

Cette petite parenthèse technique étant fermée, pour le travail, la seule taxe est la taxe professionnelle, je n'en connais pas les taux (variables d'une région à l'autre). Le reste des charges sont les cotisations sociales. Là, il faut choisir, on veut une protection sociale ou non ? Le "salarié" peut il être considéré comme un "consommable" destiné au seul profit de l'entreprise, ou bien son travail peut-il lui profiter à lui aussi ?

Et qu'on arrête de me bassiner avec "l'entrepreneur qui prend tous les risques", après les plans sociaux, ce sont bien les salariés licenciés qui sont dans la m ... le PDG, lui, en général, il continue à changer sa Mercedes tous les six mois !


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (29 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Cette petite parenthèse technique étant fermée, pour le travail, la seule taxe est la taxe professionnelle, je n'en connais pas les taux (variables d'une région à l'autre). Le reste des charges sont les cotisations sociales. Là, il faut choisir, on veut une protection sociale ou non ? Le "salarié" peut il être considéré comme un "consommable" destiné au seul profit de l'entreprise, ou bien son travail peut-il lui profiter à lui aussi ?
> 
> Et qu'on arrête de me bassiner avec "l'entrepreneur qui prend tous les risques", après les plans sociaux, ce sont bien les salariés licenciés qui sont dans la m ... le PDG, lui, en général, il continue à changer sa Mercedes tous les six mois !



Ta vision du chef d'entreprise à la mercedes est plus que, comment dire....déformée par le prisme des médias ou d'une idéologie du siécle passé...

Idem pour ta conception assez limitée du "si on veut un systeme social on doit taxer le travail autant que l'essence" ...

Pourtant je pensais que les voyages formaient la jeunesse...


----------



## krystof (29 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Ta vision du chef d'entreprise à la mercedes est plus que, comment dire....déformée par le prisme des médias ou d'une idéologie du siécle passé...



C'est vrai. Certains roulent en BM.


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Ta vision du chef d'entreprise à la mercedes est plus que, comment dire....déformée par le prisme des médias ou d'une idéologie du siécle passé...
> 
> Idem pour ta conception assez limitée du "si on veut un systeme social on doit taxer le travail autant que l'essence" ...
> 
> Pourtant je pensais que les voyages formaient la jeunesse...


53% des richesses sont détenues par 10% de la population, ça c'est en France,
parce que dans le monde c'est 80% des richesses pour 20% de la population.

Alors y en a qui n'ont ni BM, ni merco, mais plein de Rolls et de Ferrari

Quand au code du travail,
il est bien plus simple que le code civil, que le code administratif et que le code commerciale (et là il faudrait se pencher les tribunaux de commerce dont les jugements sont souvent "limites")


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Juillet 2005)

A propos des tribunaux de commerces:
http://www.vie-publique.fr/documents-vp/com_colcombet.shtml
http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/dossiers/Tribunaux-de-commerce.asp



Au fait, Nouveau et alors? ta liste des politiques qui ne sont pas francs maçons, elle en est où?


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Idem pour ta conception assez limitée du "si on veut un systeme social on doit taxer le travail autant que l'essence" ...


 
Ba...fais nous part de ta conception pas limitée et moderne d'un nouveau système social.


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le travail est peut-être taxé à 80% en France, mais l'essence, non !
> 
> preuve par l'exemple : un truc à 119,60 ¤ TTC taxé à 19,6% fait 100 ¤ ht, le pourcentage de taxes se calcule sur le hors taxes, pas sur le TTC, donc notre essence à 0,20 ¤ hors taxes vendue 1 ¤ TTC est taxée à 400% et pas à 80% (les prix indiqués sont très arrondis pour la démo).


 
tout le monde avait compris ce qu'il voulait dire, non.

Les taxes ont de toute façons des objectifs sous jacents. C'est pas du montant dont il faut parler, mais de ces objectifs. 

Les cotisations sociales n'ont pas pour objectifs d'étouffer les entreprises...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde avait compris ce qu'il voulait dire, non.
> 
> Les taxes ont de toute façons des objectifs sous jacents. C'est pas du montant dont il faut parler, mais de ces objectifs.
> 
> Les cotisations sociales n'ont pas pour objectifs d'étouffer les entreprises...



Qu'est-ce qui étouffe les entreprises ? Les cotisations sociales ? ou bien l'absence de cotisations sociales pratiquée par des pays ou les travailleurs sont considérés moins que des machines (machine abimée, on répare, travailleur abimé, on le jette et on en prend un autre) ?


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (29 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> 53% des richesses sont détenues par 10% de la population, ça c'est en France,
> parce que dans le monde c'est 80% des richesses pour 20% de la population.
> 
> Alors y en a qui n'ont ni BM, ni merco, mais plein de Rolls et de Ferrari
> ...



Va dire ca aux centaines de milliers de TPME et leur fondateur.

Quand à tes arguments néo-communistes, je te rassure ces richesses sont détenues par des gens qui ne prennent aucun risque avec leur argent (rentiers, immobiliers, hauts fonctionnaires, politiques qui cumulent tout ce qui est cumulables y compris les avantages en nature...)...Quand aux grands patrons que tu décris, c'est quoi 1 % des entreprises ? allez 0.5 %...

Quand au code du travail avec ses 1500 pages et ses 40 ans, il est certain qu'il est très simple à appliquer, à assimiler, que ce n'est pas un texte psycho-rigique...

C'est beau d'etre jeune avec les cheveux gras et d'avoir plein d'idéaux mais ca donne pas de boulot aux gens ça...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2005)

Mon fils (31 ans) a une vue très réaliste des choses :

Comme il a intégré et accepté de faire partie de la "génération Kleenex", il se conduit en "mercenaire", se vendant comme un "produit" au plus offrant en terme de fric et sans considérations aucune pour la société qui l'emploie ... il est payé pour faire un job ... il le fait, il encaisse et basta !
S'il a une meilleure offre, il dégage sans aucuns sentiments ce qu'il a déjà fait à 3 reprises en 4 ans...
Résultat : à 31 ans un salaire mensuel qui frôle le mien à 56 ans et 30 ans d'expérience, et des "bonus" à se rouler par terre...
Comme il dit : "si tu tombes dans un aquarium bourré de requins, deviens un requin si tu veux pas te faire bouffer !!!" ou "n'attend pas autre chose que du fric de ton employeur ... si tu cherches le respect ou la considération, mieux vaut rentrer dans les ordres !"
pour info : il est ingénieur commercial et est parfait trilingue.

Bien entendu, étant "old-school", je ne partage absolument pas sa vision pessimiste des choses ... mais c'est vrai que parfois je me poste des questions !!!!


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (29 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Ba...fais nous part de ta conception pas limitée et moderne d'un nouveau système social.



oui on connait, il n'y a qu'en france (clac clac clac) que l'on trouve une couverture maladie.

Toujours le même tamponnage de nombril...chiant et très café du commerce.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (29 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde avait compris ce qu'il voulait dire, non.
> 
> Les taxes ont de toute façons des objectifs sous jacents. C'est pas du montant dont il faut parler, mais de ces objectifs.
> 
> Les cotisations sociales n'ont pas pour objectifs d'étouffer les entreprises...



je te ferais une démonstration sur l'absurdité d'une taxation du travail à un montant de 80 %...mais je doute finalement que cela serve à quelque chose dans la mesure ou l'endoctrinement idéologique de certains est abyssale. 

Mais je vais tenter une premiere (et probablement derniere) approche simple (mais pas si simpliste) :

Qu'est ce qui est préférable :

? 1000 emplois crées à 80 % de charges patronales / salariales ?

? 2000 emplois crées à 40 % de charges patronales / salariales ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Va dire ca aux centaines de milliers de TPME et leur fondateur.
> 
> Quand à tes arguments néo-communistes, je te rassure ces richesses sont détenues par des gens qui ne prennent aucun risque avec leur argent (rentiers, immobiliers, hauts fonctionnaires, politiques qui cumulent tout ce qui est cumulables y compris les avantages en nature...)...Quand aux grands patrons que tu décris, c'est quoi 1 % des entreprises ? allez 0.5 %...
> 
> ...



Pour le code du travail, personne ne dis que tu as tort, pour les chefs d'entreprises, une grande partie des patrons de PME représentent à eux seuls parfois plus de cinquante % des charges salariales de leur boite (je parle de PME de trente à cent salariés, hein, pas de micro entreprises). Alors, pour diminuer les charges salariales des ces boites là, j'ai une idée ...


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Va dire ca aux centaines de milliers de TPME et leur fondateur.
> 
> Quand à tes arguments néo-communistes, je te rassure ces richesses sont détenues par des gens qui ne prennent aucun risque avec leur argent (rentiers, immobiliers, hauts fonctionnaires, politiques qui cumulent tout ce qui est cumulables y compris les avantages en nature...)...Quand aux grands patrons que tu décris, c'est quoi 1 % des entreprises ? allez 0.5 %...
> 
> ...


La majorité des salariés travaillent dans de grandes entreprises
une entreprise de 5000 salariés = 5000 entreprises unipersonelles

donc du coup, le discour poujadiste de dire qu'il y a plus de peites entrprises que de grosses, et donc qu'elles emploieraient plus de monde est faux 

Enfin tu dit qu'en diminuant de moitié les cotisations salariales tu doublent le nombre d'embauche. Certes mais tu augmentes la mortalité, les maladies maltraités, la pauvreté des personnes âgées et/ou handicapé, les sans logis et les mal-logés, c'est aussi la conséquence de ces choix.
Par ailleurs, en Afrique il existe de nombreux pays qui n'ont même pas de cotisations salariales, et pourtant on ne constate pas de grandes vagues d'embauche 
Tu reconnais que ton argumentation est simpliste, et c'est bien, mais il faut aller jusqu'au bout elle est grossière et ne tient pas la route...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (29 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> La majorité des salariés travaillent dans de grandes entreprises
> une entreprise de 5000 salariés = 5000 entreprises unipersonelles



ca veut rien dire ça...si quelqu'un comprend je suis preneur 



			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> donc du coup, le discour poujadiste de dire qu'il y a plus de peites entrprises que de grosses, et donc qu'elles emploieraient plus de monde est faux



Voila on y vient, on est poujadiste quand ... et puis quand ... et aussi quand ...

Et oui cher ami c'est une donnée macro-économique réelle (et poujadiste) il y a en france bien plus de petites entreprises (PME-PMI, TPME, TPMI) que de grosses entreprises et il y a également plus de salariés dans ces petites entreprises que dans les grosses.

J'ai fait assez simple ??



			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin tu dit qu'en diminuant de moitié les cotisations salariales tu doublent le nombre d'embauche. Certes mais tu augmentes la mortalité, les maladies maltraités, la pauvreté des personnes âgées et/ou handicapé, les sans logis et les mal-logés, c'est aussi la conséquence de ces choix.
> Par ailleurs, en Afrique il existe de nombreux pays qui n'ont même pas de cotisations salariales, et pourtant on ne constate pas de grandes vagues d'embauche



C'est profond ça ... ca ne vaut meme pas la peine de discuter 



			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tu reconnais que ton argumentation est simpliste, et c'est bien, mais il faut aller jusqu'au bout elle est grossière et ne tient pas la route...



Je pense que chacun appréciera l'amalgame, la soupe aux choux, les contre-vérités et autres absurdités ...

Je pensais pourtant qu'on donnait des cours élémentaires d'économie dans les lycées... :rateau:


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> oui on connait, il n'y a qu'en france (clac clac clac) que l'on trouve une couverture maladie.
> 
> Toujours le même tamponnage de nombril...chiant et très café du commerce.


 
Merci d'être un peu moins agressif  , tu n'en seras que plus convaincant.

Je suis tout ouïe pour avoir ta conception des choses. Je ne demande qu'à être convaincu.


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui est préférable :
> 
> ? 1000 emplois crées à 80 % de charges patronales / salariales ?
> 
> ? 2000 emplois crées à 40 % de charges patronales / salariales ?


 
80 - 40 % là n'est qu'une partie de la question. Que fait on avec ce qui est taxé? Si on peut avoir des prestations sociales de qualité avec 40% seulement de taxation, alors banco.


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (29 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 80 - 40 % là n'est qu'une partie de la question. Que fait on avec ce qui est taxé? Si on peut avoir des prestations sociales de qualité avec 40% seulement de taxation, alors banco.



le problème c'est lorsque l'on veut des prestations de qualité sans les payer


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

je ne sais plus quoi penser   

je vois un annonce sur l'anpe mais il faut rentrer dans le cadre de cae (contrat accompagnement emploi) et chaque region a ses conditions 

j'appelle l'anpe pour savoir si j'ai le droit a cet emplois et on me demande 

- vous etes handicappé ? non
- vous etes mere vivant seule ? non
- vous touché le rmi ? non
- attendez , je verifie si vous avez le droit a cet emploi

sa traine pas mal de temp et je me dis que si sa traine sa devrait aller ....

- madame , vu que vous etes pas handicappé avec des enfant a charge et n'ayant pas droit au minima social vous ne pouvez pas pretendre a cet emploi 


   


j'ai posté ceci ce matin ailleur dans le bar.....entre temp j'ai passé de coups de fil pour pouvoir avoir ce poste par "voies connaissances " .... bingo j'ai trouvé  mais voila , il ne pourrant rien pour moi malgré que ce poste est en attente d'etre pris depuis 2mois et demi


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (29 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> le problème c'est lorsque l'on veut des prestations de qualité sans les payer



vous avez du mal c'est triste...

1000 emplois à 80 % généreront par exemple 4000 flouzes de taxes

2000 emplois à 40 % généreront tout autant de flouzes de taxes avec en plus les emplois créés et la consommation (et donc les taxes diverses de type TVA ou de type impots)...

J'espere avoir vulgarisé assez pour que ca rentre dans le bulbe...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (29 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> vous avez du mal c'est triste...
> 
> 1000 emplois à 80 % généreront par exemple 4000 flouzes de taxes
> 
> ...



C'est quoi cette histoire de flouzes ?


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (29 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette histoire de flouzes ?



c'est une monnaie ... des gros neuros si tu preferes...


----------



## Fulvio (29 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> vous avez du mal c'est triste...
> 
> 1000 emplois à 80 % généreront par exemple 4000 flouzes de taxes
> 
> ...


 
Aaaaaah, d'accord ! Mais c'est vraiment trop fort ! 

Euh, juste une question : est-ce qu'il suffit de diviser les charges par deux pour augmenter les emplois d'autant ?


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Euh, juste une question : est-ce qu'il suffit de diviser les charges par deux pour augmenter les emplois d'autant ?


 
[mode nouveau et alors? on] t'es vraiment un coincé du bulbe, c'est pourtant clair, règle de trois, tu connais pas? [mode nouveau et alors? off]


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (29 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> [mode nouveau et alors? on] t'es vraiment un coincé du bulbe, c'est pourtant clair, règle de trois, tu connais pas? [mode nouveau et alors? off]



J'ai dit que je vulgarisais pour que les esprits étroits et pédants (comme le tien à moins que ce soit vraiment de la mauvaise foi) puissent comprendre que ce qui compte c'est la quantité d'emplois...corrélée à un taux de taxation sur le travail plus raisonnable.

Mais tu as raison les patrons sont tous des capitalo-pujadistes qui avec leur doigts crochus souhaiteraient éviscérer les altero-mondialo-communistes qui leur servent d'employés...

Et tu as raison aussi, ce systeme montre combien il est efficace après 2 septennats de gauche et 2 de droite bonnet-blanc et blanc-bonnet. La France se porte tres bien  et le boulot pullule 

Tout va bien 

Ce qui est amusant c'est que les plus virulents avec les entrepreneurs sont généralement les fonctionnaires...ou aspirant à le devenir.


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Juillet 2005)

Quand je dis 1 entreprises de 5000 employés = 5000 entreprises d'un employé,
il y a dans les deux cas autant d'emplois, mais dans un cas moins d'entreprises, donc même s'il y a beacoup plus de PME, la majorité des employés du privés ne travaillent pas dans des PME mais dans des grandes entreprises. C'est ce qu'on apprend quand on regarde les statistiques de l'INSEE, mais aussi au lycée (tu vois j'ai bien suivi mes cours )

De plus, les cotisations salariales génèrent également des emplois, et assurent un matelas de croissance et de consommation: par ex.
les banques font confiance aux fonctionnaires, donc leur prêtent de l'argent plus facilement, donc ils consomment, genre ils achètent une maison, ils font alors fonctionner les métier du bâtiment qui emploient beaucoup de main d'oeuvre et donc qui vont cotiser et ainsi de suite...

Donc la division des cotisations par deux ne va pas créer deux fois plus d'emplois...
(ça marche aussi avec les secteurs de la santé, de l'aide aux personnes dépendantes, etc.)


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (29 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> la majorité des employés du privés ne travaillent pas dans des entreprises. C'est ce qu'on apprend quand on regarde les statistiques de l'INSEE, mais aussi au lycée (tu vois j'ai bien suivi mes cours )



Je crois en effet que "bar" était le nom le plus approprié ... mais ce sera alors le bar de flore .... un fin mélange entre le café bobo et le bon gros bar coco qui tâche....


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Juillet 2005)

lorian


			
				Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Je crois en effet que "bar" était le nom le plus approprié ... mais ce sera alors le bar de flore .... un fin mélange entre le café bobo et le bon gros bar coco qui tâche....


C'est quoi le rapport avec ce que j'ai écris?  Tu ne réponds pas, juste tu lances une attaque (de piètre qualitépar ailleurs). :mouais:

Mais puisque tu en parles, j'aime bien le café Florian.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (29 Juillet 2005)

débattre oui, librement oui, mais sur des arguments qui ressemblent à quelque chose ... 

relis ton intervention stp.


----------



## rezba (29 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> débattre oui, librement oui, mais sur des arguments qui ressemblent à quelque chose ...
> 
> relis ton intervention stp.



Pour le moment, c'est toi le plus grossier et le plus insultant. Alors relis-toi, et corrige toi.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (29 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment, c'est toi le plus grossier et le plus insultant. Alors relis-toi, et corrige toi.



Prière de bien lire le fil et de relever toutes les interventions "energiques" et pas que les miennes...


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit que je vulgarisais pour que les esprits étroits et pédants (comme le tien à moins que ce soit vraiment de la mauvaise foi) puissent comprendre que ce qui compte c'est la quantité d'emplois...corrélée à un taux de taxation sur le travail plus raisonnable.


 
J'ai failli perdre patience, mais non en fait. Reste correct, c'est tout.


----------



## rezba (29 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Prière de bien lire le fil et de relever toutes les interventions "energiques" et pas que les miennes...



Beaucoup ont déja été relevées, sans t'attendre. 
Et quand tu seras modérateur, et moi simple posteur, tu pourras me prier de faire quelque chose. Pour l'instant, seul l'inverse est encore légitime.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (29 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup ont déja été relevées, sans t'attendre.
> Et quand tu seras modérateur, et moi simple posteur, tu pourras me prier de faire quelque chose. Pour l'instant, seul l'inverse est encore légitime.



Je t'ai prié c'est déjà bien.


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais pourtant qu'on donnait des cours élémentaires d'économie dans les lycées... :rateau:





			
				 Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'on apprend quand on regarde les statistiques de l'INSEE, mais aussi au lycée (tu vois j'ai bien suivi mes cours )





			
				 Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> débattre oui, librement oui, mais sur des arguments qui ressemblent à quelque chose ...
> 
> relis ton intervention stp.


  réponse du berger à la bergère


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai prié c'est déjà bien.


Parce qu'en général, tu ne donnes que des ordres?


----------



## rezba (29 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai prié c'est déjà bien.



Mon dieu qu'il est mignon ! On jurerait qu'il va mordre, mais en fait il est tout doux et gentil.
C'est bizarre cette impression qu'on ne s'apprécie guère, tous les deux, hein ?
C'est vrai, je l'avoue, je trouve le ton que tu utilises parfaitement inadapté à des échanges intéressants, si ce n'est cordiaux. 
Tu m'en pries ? J'en suis bien aise. 
Comme je suis vraisemblablement à tes yeux l'un des tenants de cette "cooptation molle présente sur macgé, véritable dérive vers un sectarisme beaufesque-bobo-queue de cheval capable de lapider ceux qui n'acceptent pas l'ordre établi" que tu pourfends dans ton profil, et que je suis en tout cas, l'un de ceux qui établissent l'ordre ici, il est à craindre que l'effet de ma lassitude à te voir comporte finalement plus de réalités concrètes que l'irritation que mes apparitions semblent provoquer chez toi.

En bref, et en plus clair, continue sur ta lancée, et je me ferais un plaisir de te renvoyer dans les posteurs anonymes.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (29 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu qu'il est mignon ! On jurerait qu'il va mordre, mais en fait il est tout doux et gentil.
> C'est bizarre cette impression qu'on ne s'apprécie guère, tous les deux, hein ?
> C'est vrai, je l'avoue, je trouve le ton que tu utilises parfaitement inadapté à des échanges intéressants, si ce n'est cordiaux.
> Tu m'en pries ? J'en suis bien aise.
> ...



1 - Que de mépris
2 - Les phrases courtes et intelligibles sont plus agréables que des tirades indigestes en guise de menace.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (29 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'en général, tu ne donnes que des ordres?



Tu m'as vu donner des ordres ?


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> 2 - Les phrases courtes et intelligibles sont plus agréables que des tirades indigestes en guise de menace.


 Odile : Bon Simon, il va falloir me le vendre ce film hein ! Trouvez de guimiques, des phrases chocs.
Simon : Quel genre ?
Odile : Ben genre heu, genre heu, heu, des phrases chocs !
Simon : Quel genre ?
Odile : Genre des phrases chocs.
Simon : Ah


----------



## rezba (29 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> 1 - Que de mépris


Mépris ? Que nenni ! Je m'intéresse même beaucoup à ton cas. 



> 2 - Les phrases courtes et intelligibles sont plus agréables que des tirades indigestes en guise de menace.


Mes menaces n'ont pas à t'être agréables.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

on est pas au parlement et plus particulierement  celui italien où carrement le senat devient une salle de ring.....   

ayant chaq'un son point de vue , cele serait possible continuer sans s'arracher les cheveux ?

ce thread m'interesse vraiment, j'aimerais pas le voir fermé 

merci


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> De l'art de savoir débattre en étant à l'écoute et en s'adaptant au contexte...



je voudrais pas  casser ta joie mais est que tu seras payé a la fin du mois ou par trimestre?

il y a quelques années de cela j'ai fait des remplacement a l'université populaire , c'etait tres sympa et surtout bien payé mais le hic est que mon salaire tombait tous les 3 mois 

je crois (mais a verifier , cela date de 10 ans et ma memoire flanche   ) parce que j'etais reconnue comme travailleur independent ou un truc de ce style


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Université populaire ? T'as enseigné en RDA ??




ben non, j'ai remplacée la prof d'italien pendant 5 mois  :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (30 Juillet 2005)

ce thread est assez intéressant.

Moins pour son côté "technique" que son côté cris d'alerte dans le ton du "réfléchissez bien, les jeunes !"...

Je n'ai pas eu la patience de lire toutes les 6 pages, je dois l'admettre, mais les qq. posts que j'ai parcouru résonnent souvent avec mes inquiètudes du moment de jeune photographe qui (veut) débute(r)...

Mais j'ai fais un investissement : ma copine est en droit des affaires


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ce thread est assez intéressant.
> 
> Moins pour son côté "technique" que son côté cris d'alerte dans le ton du "réfléchissez bien, les jeunes !"...
> 
> ...



C'est un investissement effectivement.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

Pour ce qui est de la flexibilité et autre couilles, ce sont des niaiseries qu'on fait gober aux électeurs.

La seule réalité, c'est que l'Europe est VRAIMENT le vieux continent, c'est le dernier endroit ou les gens découvrent qu'il faut travailler pour vivre, et  travailler mieux et plus que les autres pour vivres mieux que les autres.

On peut ne pas être d'accord avec cette évidence, mais c'est une erreur...

Point n'est question de flexibilité, au contraire, la question c'est compétence, la question c'est la force de travail, l'efficacité, la rigueur et autres mots pas marrants du tout pour les feignasses qui nous lisent par milliers...

Voilà...


----------



## AntoineD (30 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de la flexibilité et autre couilles, ce sont des niaiseries qu'on fait gober aux électeurs.
> 
> La seule réalité, c'est que l'Europe est VRAIMENT le vieux continent, c'est le dernier endroit ou les gens découvrent qu'il faut travailler pour vivre, et travailler mieux et plus que les autres pour vivres mieux que les autres.
> 
> ...



C'est tout de même pas faux. Hélàs, en France ce genre de propos est tenu pour être de droite, ce qui est souvent mal vu (à commencer par moi  ). Mais ça dépasse un souci politique : effectivement, il temps de comprendre que si l'on veut vivre mieux, gagner plus, ça impose qq. sacrifices. Je suis le premier à le regretter  mais c'est un fait.

Pourtant, alors que les patrons sont aussi frileux pour embaucher que téméraires pour virer du monde, on voit nombre d'employés dont la qualification première est vraiment de ne rien savoir foutre, pour des salaires parfois très bon. Mes jobs d'été et toutes sortes de rencontre me l'ont montré.

Et pendant ce temps, on a des gens incroyables qui galèrent comme des porcs parlent qu'ils donnent &#8211; humainement &#8211; plus qu'il ne faudrait dont un monde de chacals. Je pense notamment à un pote intermittent &#8211; encore un domaine bien saccagé par des politiques qui n'envisagent pas une seconde de rencontrer les intermittents... en tout cas pas au début &#8211; mais le schéma peut s'appliquer dans n'importe quel corps de métier.

Moi, je trouve la nouvelle loi intéressante &#8211; j'ai pas dit "géniale".
Plus pour la logique qui la sous-tend que dans sa forme-même.
Je m'explique : pour moi, on ouvre la porte à un "quick to hire / quick to fire" à l'anglosaxonne &#8211; vous l'aurez compris !  &#8211; et ça c'est génial.
Ok, on peut vite se faire virer mais l'inverse est vrai. Et si l'on est bon, pourquoi se faire virer ? il faut à ce moment que le gouvernement évite de trop grosses primes pour des embauches spécifiques : *motivations et performances* du salarié doivent primer sur tout autre caractéristique donnant lieu à des aides inégalitaires... et parfois inadéquates.

Moi, ça me plairait... Y'en a marre des "2 ans  d'expérience minimum" pour certains "petits" boulots. Que les employeurs prennent des risques !

Mais bon, on est en France...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

Attention avec les intermittents du spectacle... y en a beaucoup qui sont surtout des intermittents du travail...

Verser des indemnités aux vrais, je suis d'accord, mais faut pas que ça devienne "l'autre façon d'être hippie.." si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.

Et il semblerait que ce soit comme ça que la majorité des français voient la chose, et il doit y avoir une raison, merci Jacques Lang etc...

C'est un déficit d'image, rien de plus.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (30 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout de même pas faux. Hélàs, en France ce genre de propos est tenu pour être de droite, ce qui est souvent mal vu (à commencer par moi  ). Mais ça dépasse un souci politique : effectivement, il temps de comprendre que si l'on veut vivre mieux, gagner plus, ça impose qq. sacrifices. Je suis le premier à le regretter  mais c'est un fait.
> 
> Pourtant, alors que les patrons sont aussi frileux pour embaucher que téméraires pour virer du monde, on voit nombre d'employés dont la qualification première est vraiment de ne rien savoir foutre, pour des salaires parfois très bon. Mes jobs d'été et toutes sortes de rencontre me l'ont montré.
> 
> ...



A vous entendre, le fait que le chômage soit devenu structurel en france est une volonté, soit des employeurs qui seraient frileux, soit des chomeurs qui seraient feignants (ils existent mais restent finalement bien moins feignasses qu'à la MAIF, à la caisse des dépots, à EDF, dans les bureaux des rectorats ou dans les antichambres de certaines administrations)...

Encore une fois, c'est une vision, à mon sens, partiellement étriquée.

Frileux ne veut rien...un patron normalement constitué aura un seul objectif : développer son entreprise, ses affaires et ne nous y trompons pas la plupart savent pertinemment qu'il leur faut s'entourer de talents, de gens motivés et courageux. Leurs réticences sont d'origine conjoncturelles. Maintenant coté chômeurs, demandez à des jeunes diplômés bac  + 4 ou 5 qui expédient des centaines de CV et ne trouvent pas de boulot ce qu'ils pensent de votre analyse. Idem pour les sans diplômes.

Et puis ce discours politicien queue de cheval ala gérard miller (cf ci-dessus) qui consiste à dénigrer ce qui serait de droite...n'oublions pas que depuis 81 et la montée exponentielle du chômage, la gauche a eu largement l'occasion de proposer et d'appliquer ses solutions (et je parle pas des CES)...entre 81 et 93 le chômage a augmenté de 1 à 3 millions...(amnésie quand tu nous tiens)...Les énarques de droite ou de gauche, parfois même promo, souvent même loge, de parti différent, fonctionnent de la même façon et partagent bien souvent les mêmes ambitions personnelles.

Ne soyons pas naïfs, le vivier d'emplois en France c'est et cela restera les entreprises. Maintenant ces dernières doivent cesser de manager "ala française" et enfin comprendre que leur richesse principale c'est l'homme. A contrario, il faut arrêter avec le discours totalitaire, stalinien, qu'on diffuse aux jeunes français des leur enfance qui consiste à faire croire que les entreprises sont le mal absolu et que hors de la CGT et Sud point de salut.


----------



## AntoineD (30 Juillet 2005)

Dis-voir, "et nouveau machin bidule", tu lis ce que tu cites ?...

c'est juste une question comme ça, j'ai bien sûr la réponse...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> (ils existent mais restent finalement bien moins feignasses qu'à la MAIF, à la caisse des dépots, à EDF, dans les bureaux des rectorats ou dans les antichambres de certaines administrations)...
> 
> Encore une fois, c'est une vision, à mon sens, partiellement étriquée.



C'est effectivement une vision trés étriquée.

Et si un jour tu pars d'ici, tu veras que les feignasses de la MAIF,  de l'EDF ou autre seront les premiers à te manquer.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

En fait ce thread est trés, trés indécent.

Hors charte, même, à mon gout*.

* Qui se trouve être excellent...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> il faut arrêter avec le discours totalitaire, stalinien, qu'on diffuse aux jeunes français des leur enfance qui consiste à faire croire que les entreprises sont le mal absolu et que hors de la CGT et Sud point de salut.



Si encore c'était ça !!!


----------



## AntoineD (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement une vision trés étriquée.
> 
> Et si un jour tu pars d'ici, tu veras que les feignasses de la MAIF de l'EDF ou autre seront les premiers à te manquer.



Vision étriquée ? La taille du message l'impose. Sa spontanéïté, aussi.
Je ne doute pas que les feignasses dont tu parles me manqueront. Ça ne fait ...aucun doute.

Ce que je pointais du doigt, c'est cette volonté toujours aussi dure de certains syndicats à vouloir protéger l'emploi sans jamais vraiment interroger cette démarche de protection. Je ne sens pas de remise en cause au niveau syndical. Pas de véritable réflexion. Juste une pensée souvent pavlovienne... ce qui vient du gouvernement est mauvais. Bon, y z'ont pas toujours tord... 

Quand je parle de gens qui ne savent rien faire, pardonnez-moi la formulation de tout à l'heure : j'entends pas là qu'une fois qu'on a un taf, on cherche plus à le protéger qu'à le faire évoluer ou évoluer soi-même.

Bref, j'espérais exprimer mon sentiment : à 23 ans, l'immobilisme et la frilosité m'effraient.

Désolé si je me suis fais mal comprendre, si l'on a pu parler de vision étriquée... etc.

Je ne sais même plus pourquoi j'ai estimé utile de poster so...  :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Vision étriquée ? La taille du message l'impose. Sa spontanéïté, aussi.
> Je ne doute pas que les feignasses dont tu parles me manqueront. Ça ne fait ...aucun doute.
> 
> Ce que je pointais du doigt, c'est cette volonté toujours aussi dure de certains syndicats à vouloir protéger l'emploi sans jamais vraiment interroger cette démarche de protection. Je ne sens pas de remise en cause au niveau syndical. Pas de véritable réflexion. Juste une pensée souvent pavlovienne... ce qui vient du gouvernement est mauvais. Bon, y z'ont pas toujours tord...
> ...



C'est même pas à lui que je causais...
mais bon...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais mais c'est curieux quand même, je me retrouve dans une situation plutôt paradoxale :
> avant, en CDI, de moins en moins de boulot, je ne foutais rien, à un petit salaire régulier et rassurant. J'aurai voulu déménager je pouvais : le p'tit bras que j'étais ne faisait pas peur aux proprios.
> Et là j'explose, je suis à 150%, j'explore et utilise au mieux mes capacités, mon savoir-faire est reconnu, je suis demandé et obtenu, j'apporte satisfaction grâce à tout ce que tu dis : force de travail, efficacité, rigueur et autres mots pas marrants du tout.
> *En plein dedans.*
> ...



Et en plus toi t'as une profession qui est "compatible" avec le freelance...

Alors t'as qu'à voir pour les autres...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement une vision trés étriquée.
> 
> Et si un jour tu pars d'ici, tu veras que les feignasses de la MAIF,  de l'EDF ou autre seront les premiers à te manquer.



J'ai eu l'electricité dans tous les pays (y compris ceux qui sortaient d'une guerre) dans lesquels j'ai vécus (et je parle pas de vacances) donc bon pas quoi s'extasier.


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu l'electricité dans tous les pays (y compris ceux qui sortaient d'une guerre) dans lesquels j'ai vécus (et je parle pas de vacances) donc bon pas quoi s'extasier.



Hum... on n'a pas été dans les mêmes


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Probablement pas.

Pas un fournisseur d'énergie aussi fiable qu'EDF, nulle part dans le monde.

PS :

Je bosse pas chez EDF.


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Probablement pas.
> 
> Pas un fournisseur d'énergie aussi fiable qu'EDF, nulle part dans le monde.
> 
> ...



Tu vas voir que malgré tout, certains vont quand même se plaindre d'avoir été victimes de coupures intempestives, l'hiver dernier, pendant 8 minutes, en plein "Questions pour un champion".


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2005)

Après la tempête de l'an 2000, ils ont mis plus de 24h pour rétablir le courant dans la maison de mon père qui habite au beau milieu de nulle part (le charollais), c'est scnadaleux 

Quelle bande de feignasse   

En californie, ils ont la solution: la bougie 

Rar ailleurs en Italie, c'est pas la classe non plus


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Après la tempête de l'an 2000, ils ont mis plus de 24h pour rétablir le courant dans la maison de mon père qui habite au beau milieu de nulle part (le charollais), c'est scnadaleux
> 
> Quelle bande de feignasse
> 
> ...



Oui oui on connaît la chanson, les meilleurs en tout, les meilleurs pour tout. Aucun problème tu as raison.

C'est la seule facon de pouvoir discuter avec des rouges endoctrinés, c'est d'approuver en hochant la tete.  :sleep:


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Probablement pas.
> 
> Pas un fournisseur d'énergie aussi fiable qu'EDF, nulle part dans le monde.
> 
> ...



Je ne dis pas qu'EDF n'est pas fiable, je dis qu'il existe bcp bcp bcp bcp d'autres pays ou on a de l'electricité et un service correct.

En outre, il ne faut pas remercier EDF mais remercier les conventions qui lient cette compagnie à l'Etat. Et remercier aussi l'Etat pour l'épongement des dettes suite à des erreurs "déplorables" de la part d'EDF.


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> En outre, il ne faut pas remercier EDF mais remercier les conventions qui lient cette compagnie à l'Etat. Et remercier aussi l'Etat pour l'épongement des dettes suite à des erreurs "déplorables" de la part d'EDF.


Ah bon?  Ce ne serait plutôt pas l'inverse: EDF est excédentaire, l'Etat bénéficie donc de ses dividendes,
de plus le gouvernement a étendu de 10 ans la durée de vie des centrales nucléaires, et au passage puisé 10 années d'amortissement sur les sus-dites centrales,
et ça en fait des milliards d'euros pour un passe financier dont le seul risque est un accident nucléaire :hein:


----------



## rezba (2 Août 2005)

Ah, EDF. 
Tiens, ça me fait penser. Je suis en train de déménager les bureaux. Pendant ces moments là, y'a plein de trucs à faire, et c'est fou le noombre de choses que tu ne peux faire que si tu as le papier que tu n'auras que quand le premier truc aura aussi été fait ! J'adore.
EDF, ils ont un service pro. Edf Pro. Je les ai appelé une fois. Ils ont pris mon numéro de portable, m'ont demandé quand ils pouvaient me rappeler pour leur donner tous les renseignements. Ils m'ont rappelé à l'heure exacte. On avait une galère sur l'installation, ils l'ont mis en route nickel. Le tout par téléphone, et à leurs frais.
Chapeau.
S'ils étaient tous pareils, mes interlocuteurs, ça serait un vrai bonheur.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, EDF.
> Tiens, ça me fait penser. Je suis en train de déménager les bureaux. Pendant ces moments là, y'a plein de trucs à faire, et c'est fou le noombre de choses que tu ne peux faire que si tu as le papier que tu n'auras que quand le premier truc aura aussi été fait ! J'adore.
> EDF, ils ont un service pro. Edf Pro. Je les ai appelé une fois. Ils ont pris mon numéro de portable, m'ont demandé quand ils pouvaient me rappeler pour leur donner tous les renseignements. Ils m'ont rappelé à l'heure exacte. On avait une galère sur l'installation, ils l'ont mis en route nickel. Le tout par téléphone, et à leurs frais.
> Chapeau.
> S'ils étaient tous pareils, mes interlocuteurs, ça serait un vrai bonheur.



Et bien nous ce fut tout à fait l'inverse avec EDF Pro. En outre, leur service facturation est d'une rare incompétence.


----------



## rezba (2 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> C'est la seule facon de pouvoir discuter avec des rouges endoctrinés, c'est d'approuver en hochant la tete.  :sleep:



Qu'est-ce que tu peux raconter comme conneries, c'est assez fabuleux ! Et en plus, tu les ponctues par des âneries qui se veulent surement insultantes. C'est magnifique.

Tu n'es pas le seul qui qagnerait ici à ne parler que technique, "de choses que tu connais", comme tu le dis toi-même aux autres avec ton allant habituel.
Mais lorsqu'on voit l'agressivité avec laquelle tu es capable de t'investir dans d'autres discussions, on se dit que la démocratie aurait vraiment gagné à inventer la machine à baffes.
Je t'ai déja averti en privé que l'agressivité que tu développes dans le Bar ne peux pas continuer à s'exprimer ainsi. Je te le redis en public.
Il n'y aura pas de prochaine fois.


----------



## rezba (2 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Et bien nous ce fut tout à fait l'inverse avec EDF Pro. En outre, leur service facturation est d'une rare incompétence.



Ton cas particulier n'est peut-être du qu'à ta capacité désormais connue ici à mettre les boules à ton interlocuteur.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon?  Ce ne serait plutôt pas l'inverse: EDF est excédentaire, l'Etat bénéficie donc de ses dividendes,
> de plus le gouvernement a étendu de 10 ans la durée de vie des centrales nucléaires, et au passage puisé 10 années d'amortissement sur les sus-dites centrales,
> et ça en fait des milliards d'euros pour un passe financier dont le seul risque est un accident nucléaire :hein:





1 - je parle pas de l'année 2004
2 - pas confondre déficit de l'année et dettes accumulées

Un autre exemple FT...société la plus endettée du monde en 2002 et 2003 (record véridique).


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que tu peux raconter comme conneries, c'est assez fabuleux ! Et en plus, tu les ponctues par des âneries qui se veulent surement insultantes. C'est magnifique.
> 
> Tu n'es pas le seul qui qagnerait ici à ne parler que technique, "de choses que tu connais", comme tu le dis toi-même aux autres avec ton allant habituel.
> Mais lorsqu'on voit l'agressivité avec laquelle tu es capable de t'investir dans d'autres discussions, on se dit que la démocratie aurait vraiment gagné à inventer la machine à baffes.
> ...



et moi je te demande d'être équitable, moins méprisable et surtout moins menaçant.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ton cas particulier n'est peut-être du qu'à ta capacité désormais connue ici à mettre les boules à ton interlocuteur.



chut ! t'es hors sujet.


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> chut ! t'es hors sujet.



Hors-sujet mais guère dans le faux... Tu avoir des sacrés problèmes d'estime de soi en privé pour sortir des phrases comme les tiennes... les gauchos, les rouges, les philosophes queue de cheval...

Remarque : quand on est bien luné, on rigole assez, j'aimerais pas que tu sois banni du forum   




(sic)


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Un autre exemple FT...société la plus endettée du monde en 2002 et 2003 (record véridique).


Oui, et elle est privée


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hors-sujet mais guère dans le faux... Tu avoir des sacrés problèmes d'estime de soi en privé pour sortir des phrases comme les tiennes... les gauchos, les rouges, les philosophes queue de cheval...
> 
> Remarque : quand on est bien luné, on rigole assez, j'aimerais pas que tu sois banni du forum
> 
> ...



Etre de gauche est une chose, etre gaucho en est une autre...c'est comme etre de droite ou etre chiraquien...c'est tres différent. Regarde Gérard Miller il est pas de gauche c'est un maoiste borné et démago, on peut tout de meme le dire sans risque d'etre montré du doigt !

Je te remercie pour ta mansuétude sinon...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et elle est privée



non, elle était publique lors des acquisitions du début des années 2000.


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Regarde Gérard Miller il est pas de gauche c'est un maoiste borné et démago, on peut tout de meme le dire sans risque d'etre montré du doigt !


Tss Tss  :mouais: Gérard Miller était maoïste, aujourd'hui il serait plutôt proche de Fabius... 

Au fait pas mal de libéraux était des fachos dans leurs jeunnesses, donc on peut dire aujourd'hui que Madelin est un neo-nazi, si on suit ton raisonnement.

L'amalgame, l'approximation grossière, et les préjugés servent rarement à faire avancer une conversation. 




PS: et ta liste des politiques non fran-maçons, on attend

PPS: les menaces que tu avais reçus en MP, et que tu devais me transférer je les attends toujours


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tss Tss  :mouais: Gérard Miller était maoïste, aujourd'hui il serait plutôt proche de Fabius...
> 
> Au fait pas mal de libéraux était des fachos dans leurs jeunnesses, donc on peut dire aujourd'hui que Madelin est un neo-nazi, si on suit ton raisonnement.
> 
> L'amalgame, l'approximation grossière, et les préjugés servent rarement à faire avancer une conversation.



Je ne te parle pas d'affiliation politique, passée ou présente, avec ou sans encartement. Je te parle de discours, d'idées, de dogme, d'idéologie. Le discours de Miller ressemble plus à celui de Krivine que de Fabius...






			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> PS: et ta liste des politiques non fran-maçons, on attend



Commence à faire ta petite recherche perso et quand tu auras quelques elements, on en reparle.



			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> PPS: les menaces que tu avais reçus en MP, et que tu devais me transférer je les attends toujours


 J'en ai publié un bel exemple (fraichement recu aujourd'hui) dans un fil dans le bar.


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te parle pas d'affiliation politique, passée ou présente, avec ou sans encartement. Je te parle de discours, d'idées, de dogme, d'idéologie. Le discours de Miller ressemble plus à celui de Krivine que de Fabius...


Trotskyste et maoïste n'ont pas fait bon ménage  (non plus avec les staliniens...)


			
				 Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Commence à faire ta petite recherche perso et quand tu auras quelques elements, on en reparle.


Ben je n'arrive toujours pas à plus de 75% comme tu l'affirmes...
Tu n'as pas d'éléments pour appuyer tes propos 
Ou le complot maçonnique a pris le contrôle total d'internet?


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2005)

J'ai trouvé ça,
je chauffe ou je refroidie?


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

Pffff... encore un peu et "Nouveau et alors ?" va nous trouver un truc sur les Feujs... vous allez voir.

que font les modos... décidément. 

C'est drôle à lire mais on frôle tout de même le pathétique, là...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé ça,
> je chauffe ou je refroidie?



Non c'est un peu "révolutionnaire" comme lien

...mais il y a tellement de sources d'informations sur ce sujet.

http://www.denistouret.net/constit/Chirac_Franc-macons.html


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Trotskyste et maoïste n'ont pas fait bon ménage  (non plus avec les staliniens...)
> Ben je n'arrive toujours pas à plus de 75% comme tu l'affirmes...
> Tu n'as pas d'éléments pour appuyer tes propos
> Ou le complot maçonnique a pris le contrôle total d'internet?



Qui te parle de complot ?

tu n'as jamais entendu parler de Nice et de montgolfier ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Qui te parle de complot ?
> 
> tu n'as jamais entendu parler de Nice et de montgolfier ?



Moi plus je vieillis, et plus je suis stalinien, et en celà, tu as de la chance que je ne sois pas modérateur.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi plus je vieillis, et plus je suis stalinien, et en celà, tu as de la chance que je ne sois pas modérateur.



Pour Nice et ses dérapages claniques, ca n'a pas existé ?

Je dois donc etre menteur, fabulateur et je mérite les foudres de staline ou assimilé...

Pourtant je pensais que le Procureur Montgolfier avait été nommé pour ca  :mouais: On m'a donc menti ou j'ai mal compris.

Comme quoi, faut savoir se remettre en question et se dire que finalement tout va bien et tout le monde est beau et dévoué.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Pour Nice et ses dérapages claniques, ca n'a pas existé ?
> 
> Je dois donc etre menteur, fabulateur et je mérite les foudres de staline ou assimilé...
> 
> ...



On pourrait croire que je suis bien placé pour te répondre habitant à Nice.

Mais en fait non, pas du tout, et ce pour deux raisons :

1 - Je ne sais pas de quoi vous parlez.

2 - Je m'en fous.

Par contre, au débotté, je peux dire que la proportion de sous merdes, doit être sensiblement la même ici qu'ailleur.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait croire que je suis bien placé pour te répondre habitant à Nice.
> 
> Mais en fait non, pas du tout, et ce pour deux raisons :
> 
> ...



ben si tu sais pas de quoi on parle pourquoi tu voudrais user de procédés staliniens ?

a pas compris...

ps : "débotté" kesako ?

pss: on parle de ca "http://www.chez.com/hiram/presse/2000-06-29-parisien.htm".


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> ben si tu sais pas de quoi on parle pourquoi tu voudrais user de procédés staliniens ?
> 
> a pas compris...
> 
> ps : "débotté" kesako ?



Ben c'est justement pour ça !!! 

Et oui... si en plus faut chercher à comprendre les gens avant de les sanctionner on s'en sort plus...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est justement pour ça !!!
> 
> Et oui... si en plus faut chercher à comprendre les gens avant de les sanctionner on s'en sort plus...



d'ou ta signature !!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Si tu veux...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> ps : "débotté" kesako ?



Comme ça sans réellement faire de compte ... A vue de nez si tu préfères. Mais bon je suis pas sûr que le terme soit approprié et de bon goût si on tient compte des sous merdes évoquées par Sonnyboy ...


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> pss: on parle de ca "http://www.chez.com/hiram/presse/2000-06-29-parisien.htm".


C'est un site de francs-maçons 
Comme quoi, il ne serait peut-être pas tous aussi corrompus et dangereux que tu le dis  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un site de francs-maçons
> Comme quoi, il ne serait peut-être pas tous aussi corrompus et dangereux que tu le dis  :rateau:



Il*s* *sont* surtout trés méconnus.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un site de francs-maçons
> Comme quoi, il ne serait peut-être pas tous aussi corrompus et dangereux que tu le dis  :rateau:



jamais dit ca...


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

Je ne crois pas être franchement téméraire à oser dire que le présent débat sent le vide.

ou le gaz. 

ou le souffre.

Par ailleurs, je ne suis pas sûr :

&#8211; 1 &#8211; que nous soyions restés dans le sujet lancé par Roberto
&#8211; 2 &#8211; que nous restions bien en respect avec la charte du forum
&#8211; 3 &#8211; que les propos tenus ici volent très haut

A votre place, je crois que j'organiserais un rendez-vous dans un bar d'avertis  Autour d'une bonne bière, on rirait tout de même plus qu'ici... non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Pour une fois c'est pas moi qui ai versé le premier sang comme disait Rambo...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas être franchement téméraire à oser dire que le présent débat sent le vide.
> 
> ou le gaz.
> 
> ...



ca sent juste la digression...pas de quoi se pendre dans des effluves de gaz ou de souffre.


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas être franchement téméraire à oser dire que le présent débat sent le vide.
> 
> ou le gaz.
> 
> ...


:modo: je crois que fil est bon pour la fermeture   

si ça tente un modo, ça sera sans regrets


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Et non, ils aiment pas quand on leur dit ce qu'il faut faire...

Dit plutot des grossièretés si tu veux que ça ferme...

Et puis il peut encore tenir un peu ce thread !!!


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et puis il peut encore tenir un peu ce thread !!!


Si tu y tiens  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Je m'en fous, j'ai dit ce que j'en pensais...


----------



## the hunter (2 Août 2005)

alors tout le monde fais comme moi....

on oublie l'anniversaire de ce bon vieux Sonny !!


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et non, ils aiment pas quand on leur dit ce qu'il faut faire...
> 
> Dit plutot des grossièretés si tu veux que ça ferme...
> 
> Et puis il peut encore tenir un peu ce thread !!!




Bon, hop : bite, couille, cul. J'assume.

Et puis : ta soeur, elle est tellement moche que la première fois qu'on l'emmènera en boîte, ce sera pour son enterrement.

 Voilà.

Maintenant, ce fil n'a plus que quelques heures à vivre...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

the hunter a dit:
			
		

> alors tout le monde fais comme moi....
> 
> on oublie l'anniversaire de ce bon vieux Sonny !!



Arff, les gens sont méchants..


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2005)

PROUT!!!:casse: :rateau: (combo)


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Des fois en voulant faire fermer un sujet, on se fait fermer soi même...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Bon, hop : bite, couille, cul. J'assume.
> 
> Et puis : ta soeur, elle est tellement moche que la première fois qu'on l'emmènera en boîte, ce sera pour son enterrement.
> 
> ...



c'est un peu léger.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu léger.



C'est surtout que ça manque de conviction. On n'y croit pas.


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu léger.


Pourtant j'en ai laché une grosse :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout que ça manque de conviction. On n'y croit pas.




*Allez tous vous faire foutre bande de sales bâtard d'enculés de merde !
Je vous chie à la gueule, les connards ! 
Et puis ensuite, je vous brise les doigts.
Et pis j'amène deux négros défoncés au crack qui se feront un plaisir de s'occuper de nos deux amis.
*



ça va,là, comme ça, ou bien ?...

   



...


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ça va,là, comme ça, ou bien ?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peut mieux faire


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (2 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> *Allez tous vous faire foutre bande de sales bâtard d'enculés de merde !
> Je vous chie à la gueule, les connards !
> Et puis ensuite, je vous brise les doigts.
> Et pis j'amène deux négros défoncés au crack qui se feront un plaisir de s'occuper de nos deux amis.
> ...



ha ben là, ya de tout (de l'agressivité, des menaces, du racisme, du harcelement sexuel, de la vulgarité), c'est sur qu'il va etre fermé...et ce sera pas à cause de moi


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> *Allez tous vous faire foutre bande de sales bâtard d'enculés de merde !
> Je vous chie à la gueule, les connards !
> Et puis ensuite, je vous brise les doigts.
> Et pis j'amène deux négros défoncés au crack qui se feront un plaisir de s'occuper de nos deux amis.
> ...



T'as trop regardé Pulp Fiction toi !


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as trop regardé Pulp Fiction toi !



ouf ! 


Et "nouveau et alors?" qui prétendait aimer le cinéma... il n'y a vu que du racisme.   J'ai profité avec plaisir de la diffusion de Pulp Fiction sur Canal+ . Je ne l'avais jamais vu en VO, là ça m'a fait grand bien. Bien mieux que Kill Bill...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ouf !
> 
> 
> Et "nouveau et alors?" qui prétendait aimer le cinéma... il n'y a vu que du racisme.   J'ai profité avec plaisir de la diffusion de Pulp Fiction sur Canal+ . Je ne l'avais jamais vu en VO, là ça m'a fait grand bien. Bien mieux que Kill Bill...



1 - jamais écris ici "aimer le cinéma" même si c'est le cas.
2 - par contre je prétends ici ne pas aimer tarantino.


----------



## Freelancer (3 Août 2005)

nouveau et alors 

et alors rien...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> 1 - jamais écris ici "aimer le cinéma" même si c'est le cas.
> 2 - par contre je prétends ici ne pas aimer tarantino.


 
Pas forcément incompatible...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'avais des choses à ajouter en rapport avec le sujet, des trucs qui dépassent un peu le pseudo-niveau mauvais CM1 que vous avez installé.
> J'en connais que j'estime qui aurait pu aller merder ailleurs.


 
Oui, alors, euh s'il vous plait, je vous en prie...


----------



## AntoineD (3 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'avais des choses à ajouter en rapport avec le sujet, des trucs qui dépassent un peu le pseudo-niveau mauvais CM1 que vous avez installé.
> J'en connais que j'estime qui aurait pu aller merder ailleurs.



Au fait : que font les modos ?

Simple question...


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Au fait : que font les modos ?
> 
> Simple question...




Délocalisés sur un forum en Roumanie. C'est ça la flexibilité...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Délocalisés sur un forum en Roumanie. C'est ça la flexibilité...


 
Hé, hé...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Si t'as besoin de sentir frémir l'autorité jusqu'à t'en prendre un bon p'tit coup derrière le crâne, (un plaisir doublé d'un besoin qui commence à se manifester entre 16 et 18 mois pour se réguler quand on se confronte à la maîtresse [je parle bien entendu de la maîtresse d'école]  :rose: ) _tu le feras autrement et ailleurs_, c'est pas la place ni les occasions qui manquent.
> :rateau:
> :casse:


 
ça y est à mon contact, il a un kiki qui lui pousse...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _tu le feras autrement et ailleurs_, c'est pas la place ni les occasions qui manquent.


Ouais ! On n'est pas dans "portfolio" ici !!!!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

et si on relance le sujet comme il le faut?

le contrat determiné a 2 ans est en vigueur depuis hier :
est que il y aura encore un employeur qui employera a "l'ancienne" ?


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et si on relance le sujet comme il le faut?
> 
> le contrat determiné a 2 ans est en vigueur depuis hier :
> est que il y aura encore un employeur qui employera a "l'ancienne" ?


 
Déjà j'ai découvert que la mesure ne concerne que les petites boites...ça me parait rassurant.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et si on relance le sujet comme il le faut?
> 
> le contrat determiné a 2 ans est en vigueur depuis hier :
> est que il y aura encore un employeur qui employera a "l'ancienne" ?



Au bout de 2 ans, il se transforme en CDI.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

voila ce que je viens de lire   



> En voici les principales dispositions:
> 
> CONTRAT NOUVELLES EMBAUCHES:
> 
> ...


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Déjà j'ai découvert que la mesure ne concerne que les petites boites...ça me parait rassurant.


Les entreprises de moins de vingt salariés, soit 96% des entreprises,

de plus, les salariés de moins de 26 ans ne comptent plus dans les limites (50 salariés pour un CE, etc...)

Imaginez ce que ça va donner dans des boîtes qui emploient beaucoups de jeunes ou d'étudiants (plateforme téléphoniques, MacDo, Pizza Hut, etc.)


donc une entreprises avec 70salariés avec 60 jeunes a les règles applicables à une entreprise de 10 salariés (dont les fameux CNE)

ce plan risque d'écarter les plus de 26 ans du monde du travail, et de canronner les jeunes dans la précarité et l'angoisse permanente du licenciement


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Les entreprises de moins de vingt salariés, soit 96% des entreprises,
> 
> de plus, les salariés de moins de 26 ans ne comptent plus dans les limites (50 salariés pour un CE, etc...)
> 
> ...



Le chomage des jeunes n'est il pas le plus fort ?

Je prefere un contrat de 2 ans qui irait peut etre vers un CDI plutot que le chomage.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Les entreprises de moins de vingt salariés, soit 96% des entreprises,
> 
> de plus, les salariés de moins de 26 ans ne comptent plus dans les limites (50 salariés pour un CE, etc...)
> 
> ...


 
J'espère quand même qu'ils n'ont pas attendu ça, pour toucher du doigt la précarité de leur situation...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2005)

Outre les délocalisations, la mode dans les grandes entreprises est à l'outsourcing.
Des services entiers sont "outsourcés" chez des fournisseurs de services (j'en sais quelque chose !), ce qui permet d'une part de "dégraisser" les effectifs officiels de salariés (et par la même occasion, de faire plaisir aux actionnaires !) et de ne plus devoir faire face aux conséquences sociales de telles ou telles décisions (préavis, indemnités etc...).
Les contrats avec les "providers" de services qui peuvent être autant de grosses boîtes telles que HP, ou des agences d'interim, sont bâtis de telle manière qu'il est possible de les rompre moyennant des pré-avis ridicules... à eux de se débrouiller avec leur personnel, ce qui engendre bien entendu la multiplication des CDD pour limiter les risques.
Par expérience, je sais que, pour les grosses multinationales du moins, toute annonce de réduction du personnel est automatiquement suivie d'une hausse du cours de l'action, le marché étant pour l'instant très sensible à ce genre de décisions...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> ce plan risque d'écarter les plus de 26 ans du monde du travail, et de canronner les jeunes dans la précarité et l'angoisse permanente du licenciement




en 2 mots : je suis prete donc pour la retraite   

mais pourquoi cette disparité d'age ?

pourquoi ce seuil de 26 ans ?


c'est a peu pres a cet age là que aujourd'hui nos jeunes terminent leur longues etudes ,
la plupart ils ont deja eu du" petit boulot" pour financer les etudes ,
ils vont donc continuer cela malgré leur bac + infini ?


de plus en plus j'ai l'impression que pour avoir une place dans le monde du travail il n'y a que 2 "solutions" : soit le facteur chance, soit le pistonnage


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Le chomage des jeunes n'est il pas le plus fort ?
> 
> Je prefere un contrat de 2 ans qui irait peut etre vers un CDI plutot que le chomage.




bien evidemment que il en a qui prefere cela plutot que l'immobilisme (moi la premiere ) mais il est où l'avenir de ces jeunes?

comment pouvoir s'acheter leur moyen de locomotion? 
comment envisager de fonder une famille avec un "demain je ne sais pas ce que je ferai"?
comment s'acheter son propre logement au lieu de louer .... et meme , on y reviens , qui va leur louer un appart avec un contrat bancal ?


un contrat a durée indeterminé plus souple pour l'employeur en cas de licenciement aurait eté plus bienvenu.


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Par expérience, je sais que, pour les grosses multinationales du moins, toute annonce de réduction du personnel est automatiquement suivie d'une hausse du cours de l'action, le marché étant pour l'instant très sensible à ce genre de décisions...


Au passage,le CAC40 vient de passer le cap record des 4500 points,
sinon la city se porte bien  (en augmentation après les attentats de londres :hein: )


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> soit le pistonnage


C'est la 1e source d'embauche (et en Europe aussi)


----------



## AntoineD (3 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé les marmots, prenez exemple : on peut déconner et que ce soit malgré tout intelligent.
> :love:



vieux con.


Au fait, que voulais-tu rajouter au sujet ? Moi, j'aimerais assez continuer.
Je n'ai rien à dire, du moins rien de précis, mais tu as sûrement des news sur ton jobd'enseignant


----------



## AntoineD (3 Août 2005)

la population augmente. 

En même temps, nous sommes en produire de plus en plus : la productivité de tout travailleurs grimpe. Partout. Pas toujours au même rythme.

Mais ça reste plus rapide que la proportions d'actifs disponibles ne baisse.

Le plein emploi est mort.

La solution qui fera que chacun trouvera son compte dans l'économie actuelle, nous ne l'avons pas encore trouvé.

C'est mon humble avis. Un peu désespéré...


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'as rangé les gamins morveux ?
> _Ils sont retournés à leur consoles ??_
> :mouais:


Ni gamin morveux, ni console  

Et puis le CM1, j'm'en souviens plus 



Au fait, que souhaitais tu dire de plus? 




PS: un MP aurait suffit...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2005)

Hier, je discutais le coup avec le DRH qui me parlait des problèmes de l'embauche des jeunes universitaires ... la chance que nous avons en Belgique, c'est que tout universitaire entrant sur le marché de l'emploi (niveau licencié ou ingénieur commercial) pratique au minimum 3 langues plus ou moins couramment : le français, bien entendu ... le néerlandais (nous sommes en Belgique) et l'anglais ou l'allemand.
On en arrive à cette situation paradoxale qu'il est plus facile pour un belge de trouver du boulot dans le Nord de la France ou dans le Sud de la Hollande que pour un autochtone qui, bien souvent ne parle que sa langue maternelle.
J'en fais l'expérience à l'heure actuelle du fait que, malgré mon âge, on me propose un job à Newcastle uniquement parce que je suis multilingue (on exigeait au minimum le français, l'anglais et l'allemand et beaucoup de jeunes postulants ne maîtrisait par l'allemand).
Alors, je me pose des questions à savoir si au cours des études on insiste assez sur l'impérative nécessité de développer ses facultés linguistiques ...


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> la population augmente.
> 
> En même temps, nous sommes en produire de plus en plus : la productivité de tout travailleurs grimpe. Partout. Pas toujours au même rythme.
> 
> ...


T'inquiètes il y a des solutions:
le SIDA et la famine pour l'Afrique, (ça marche aussi pour l'amérique du sud)
la canicule pour l'europe,
Poutine pour la russie,
en revanche pour la Chine je cherche encore  


Plus sérieusement, le mécanisme décrit par thebig, c'est ce qui se passe tout les jours; souvenez vous du fantasme de l'entreprise sans usine exprimé par Tchuruk: en gros vivre de la production _matériel _des autres, et encore même la production immatérielle est "out-sourçable" (un petit  en passant pour les académiciens )


----------



## AntoineD (3 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (...)On en arrive à cette situation paradoxale qu'il est plus facile pour un belge de trouver du boulot dans le Nord de la France ou dans le Sud de la Hollande que pour un autochtone qui, bien souvent ne parle que sa langue maternelle.
> J'en fais l'expérience à l'heure actuelle du fait que, malgré mon âge, on me propose un job à Newcastle uniquement parce que je suis multilingue (on exigeait au minimum le français, l'anglais et l'allemand et beaucoup de jeunes postulants ne maîtrisait par l'allemand).
> Alors, je me pose des questions à savoir si au cours des études on insiste assez sur l'impérative nécessité de développer ses facultés linguistiques ...



On ne le dira jamais assez 

Et pourtant, les réformes scolaires ont un foutu mépris pour les langues... 

Exemple concret : ma copine débarque cette année en DESS droit des affaires (c'est pas mal, y paraît ). Eh bien vous savez quoi ? Elle maîtrise à peine l'anglais ! Et je ne parle même pas de l'anglais "technique" propre à son champs de compétence !!! Elle s'en étonne à peine, en plus. Mais je la pousse à faire un stage.

D'ailleurs, je disgresse un peu, mais j'ai fait 7 ans d'allemand réduits en bouillie par un arrêt prolongé. Eh ben, dés que j'ai un peu de sous, je file au Goethe faire un stage intensif.

Si l'on veut se tailler une bonne place dans le monde des affaires, parler plusieurs langues erst un sacré plus !


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes il y a des solutions:
> le SIDA et la famine pour l'Afrique, (ça marche aussi pour l'amérique du sud)
> la canicule pour l'europe,
> Poutine pour la russie,
> ...



Le plein emploi n'est pas mort partout, il faut pas non plus assimiler la situation francaise à l'ensemble des pays industrialisés...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2005)

Le problème de l'apprentissage des lanques est que bien souvent, les écoles ou universités ne transmettent que les besoins basiques avec lesquels on est tout-à-fait incapables de se débrouiller dans la vie active  de tous les jours...
Donc, il faut pouvoir complèter son apprentissage par soi-même, soit par des stages, soit par des programmes d'immersion ou autres ... et là, vous ouvrez tous grands vos yeux devant les sommes folles qu'il faut lâcher pour y participer...  ... c'est honteux !
Je ne vois pas un jeune, à de rares exceptions près, pouvoir se payer une immersion totale de 6 mois à Londres par exemple... 
Or, la seule manière efficace de maîtriser totalement une langue, c'est de la pratiquer tous les jours 24 heures sur 24 et en "live"...
Heureusement, il reste encore des "cours du soir" gratuits ou pas chers mais d'une part, il faut avoir le courage d'y participer, et ça ne reste tout au plus qu'un "pis-aller"...


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le problème de l'apprentissage des lanques est que bien souvent, les écoles ou universités ne transmettent que les besoins basiques avec lesquels on est tout-à-fait incapables de se débrouiller dans la vie active de tous les jours...
> Donc, il faut pouvoir complèter son apprentissage par soi-même, soit par des stages, soit par des programmes d'immersion ou autres ... et là, vous ouvrez tous grands vos yeux devant les sommes folles qu'il faut lâcher pour y participer...  ... c'est honteux !
> Je ne vois pas un jeune, à de rares exceptions près, pouvoir se payer une immersion totale de 6 mois à Londres par exemple...
> Or, la seule manière efficace de maîtriser totalement une langue, c'est de la pratiquer tous les jours 24 heures sur 24 et en "live"...
> Heureusement, il reste encore des "cours du soir" gratuits ou pas chers mais d'une part, il faut avoir le courage d'y participer, et ça ne reste tout au plus qu'un "pis-aller"...



C'est aussi et surtout une question de volonté et de culture... 

Le français est tellement persuadé qu'il est le centre du monde que, naturellement, tout le monde parle français, forcément, et mieux: Tout le monde le comprend, de Marseille à Lille, en passant par New York, Mexico, Hong Kong, j'en passe et des meilleures...

Souviens toi, la blague qui court sur les français en Belgique: comment fait un français pour se suicider ? Il se tire une balle à 10 cm au dessus de sa tête, en plein dans son complexe de superiorité ! Eh bin, c'est TRES souvent vrai 

Si on ne m'avait pas dit que l'anglais oui c'est très important, qu'il faut savoir le comprendre et le parler, si la culture anglaise et surtout américaine ne m'avait pas plu, je n'aurais peut être pas fait l'effort...

Quand je vois mes amis belges qui maitrisent parfaitement le français et le flamand, peu importe leurs origines (plus souvent des flamands, faut bien avouer), je suis épaté, pareil que lorsque je vois des quebécois passer du français à un anglais parfait. Là encore, c'est une question d'éducation et en France on n'a jamais assez favorisé les langues etrangères... Je le vois même tous les jours dans des endroits touristiques ou énormément de gens en contact avec la clientèle baragouinent péniblement quelques mots d'anglais... Pitoyable


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le problème de l'apprentissage des lanques est que bien souvent, les écoles ou universités ne transmettent que les besoins basiques......... il reste encore des "cours du soir" gratuits ou pas chers mais d'une part, il faut avoir le courage d'y participer, et ça ne reste tout au plus qu'un "pis-aller"...




mes enfants ont eux leur part de chance question langue mais ....

fifille a commencé l'allemand a 7 ans (ecole pilote) et le college où elle devait aller elle a du  choisir entre l'allemand et l'anglais vu que latiniste ne pouvait prendre le 2

pour pouvoir aller au lycée de son choix,  a nouveau , elle a du renoncer a l'allemand pour l'italien où elle s'ennuie totalment vu qu'elle est parfaitement bilangue 

peut etre que avec un peu de chance cette année reussira a convaincre le directeur de la mettre en section allemande (elle a laissé tombé le latin pour cela  ) tout en gardant l'italien et l'anglais  mais le paris n'est pas gagné d'avance 


fiston lui aussi etait tombé sur une maternelle pilote : apprendissage allemand/ français pour les parents qui le souhaitait mais voila c'etait sans compter avec la directrice :
vous ne parlé pas allemand ? vous n'allez jamais en vacance en allemagne ? 
ben non, desolé , si restera la place je mettra votre fils dans la section bilangue

resultat : une petite classe où les enfants sont deja bilangue par les parents   
et où mon fils ni beaucoup d'autre n'ont pas eu sa place


en final, ma fille perd son temp en quelques sorte (sera un bon bonus pour le bac) avec le cours d'italien ...... et pour mon fils ,  pour le moment , aucun langue etrangere n'est prevue avant 2 ans


----------



## Mille Sabords (3 Août 2005)

Salut,

moi j'ai fait allemand première langue, aujourd'hui je le regrette, l'anglais est fondamental et j'en ai besoin tous les jours dans mon boulot,
franchement avant d'apprendre aux enfants l'allemand on ferait mieux de leur apprendre l'anglais qui leur servira bien plus !

en cotoyant des européens tous les jours je peux vous dire qu'on passe pour des cons en tant que français et notre anglais de cuisine
on m' a mis dans une classe allemand 1ère langue par ce que soit disant le niveau était meilleur: résultat j'ai appris une langue qui ne m'a plus jamais servi (ou peu) hors de mes études !


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Août 2005)

Kel dommach, zé bourtan un si choli langue !!!


----------



## AntoineD (3 Août 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> moi j'ai fait allemand première langue, aujourd'hui je le regrette, l'anglais est fondamental et j'en ai besoin tous les jours dans mon boulot,
> franchement avant d'apprendre aux enfants l'allemand on ferait mieux de leur apprendre l'anglais qui leur servira bien plus !
> ...



Techniquement, tu as raison. 

Mais : 

&#8211; l'allemand "de base" est un peu plus hardu que l'anglais ("de base"). Commencer par l'allemand, c'est la voie royale pour mieux maîtriser l'anglais par la suite (au lycée on a deux langues, non ?) ; 

&#8211; il est important de connaître d'autres langues, histoire de mieux comprendre les autres, etc. Par exemple, j'ai de vagues notion en russe. Si je ne saurais être très clair face à un Russe, il n'en va pas moins que j'ai mieux compris la manière dont se comportent les Russes, comment marche la culture. La grammaire d'une langue est infiniment importante pour comprendre celui qui la parle. Ça me rappelle indirectement un article il y a qq. année dans Time Magazine de Krauthammer : il y racontait pourquoi les Russes avaient de la sympathie pour les leaders dictatoriaux (Poutin venait d'arriver au pouvoir).


Pour l'Anglais... mettez vos gosses devant des films en VO. Des films en anglais évidemment 
Vous savez comment j'ai eu mes premières bases en Anglais, en CM2/6ème, alors que j'étais en Allemand ? Grâce au jeu Alex Kidd sur Sega Master System... je voulais absolument comprendre les scènes narratives dont le texte s'affichait à l'écran ! Alors je questionnais sans cesse mes parents  

Non, vraiment, les films en VO... y'a rien de mieux pour se familiariser 
Le top : avec sous-titre dans la langue du film (vive les DVD).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> moi j'ai fait allemand première langue, aujourd'hui je le regrette




pour nous en alsace l'allemand est un atout bien considerable mais premiere langue ou pas faut pas se leurrer :
 ce qu'on apprends c'est  la base, et encore !!


fifille a aussi fait une année de lycée scientifique linguistique en italie et là elle a moins rigolé : toutes les matieres scientifique etaient soit en allemand , soit en anglais :
elle dit elle meme que sans cette année son niveau ne serait pas aussi bon


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> moi j'ai fait allemand première langue, aujourd'hui je le regrette, l'anglais est fondamental et j'en ai besoin tous les jours dans mon boulot,
> franchement avant d'apprendre aux enfants l'allemand on ferait mieux de leur apprendre l'anglais qui leur servira bien plus !
> ...


 L'anglais (international  ) est plus simple à apprendre que l'allemand, pour peu que l'on ai pris un peu le réflexe de travailler des langues.
par sa grammaire plus simple, et sa proximité quotidienne, c'est une langue plus rapide à assimiler que l'allemand, qui demande des bases solides.

il est dommage que l'allemand soit si peu pris en 1ere langue, car un apprentissage précoce ne peut être que bénéfique pour le maîtriser, bien sur, mais aussi pour l'apprentissage d'autres langues.

On peut aussi noter que c'est la langue la plus parlée en Europe (nb d'habitants) et que l'Allemagne est le 1er partenaire commercial de la France.

il n'en reste pas moins que le meilleur moyen d'apprendre une langue est hors charte (un séjour dans le pays c'est pas mal aussi )


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il n'en reste pas moins que le meilleur moyen d'apprendre une langue est hors charte (un séjour dans le pays c'est pas mal aussi )



Peut-on apprendre l'anglais à Amsterdam ?


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Peut-on apprendre l'anglais à Amsterdam ?


  
on  peut apprendre un mauvais anglais partout 

à Amsterdam il arrive que l'on croit maitriser toutes les langues du monde, mais en général ça ne dure pas


----------



## AntoineD (3 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il n'en reste pas moins que le meilleur moyen d'apprendre une langue est hors charte (un séjour dans le pays c'est pas mal aussi )



"Moi, tenez, par exemple, j'ai appris l'Anglais au lit avec une jeune australienne".  
_(Baisers Volés)_


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> on  peut apprendre un mauvais anglais partout
> 
> à Amsterdam il arrive que l'on croit maitriser toutes les langues du monde, mais en général ça ne dure pas



En faite je voulais savoir si là bas les gens parlaient Anglais !


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> En faite je voulais savoir si là bas les gens parlaient Anglais !


 ils ont plutôt tendance à parler batave, neerlandais (et flamand avec un accent bizarre  )
Mais comme dans toutes les grande villes, tu peux y vivre en y parlant qu'anglais.
(ils semblent plus parler anglais que les français par exemple  )


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ils ont plutôt tendance à parler batave, neerlandais (et flamand avec un accent bizarre  )
> Mais comme dans toutes les grande villes, tu peux y vivre en y parlant qu'anglais.
> (ils semblent plus parler anglais que les français par exemple  )



parceque'en faite j'y vais pour y apprendre l'anglais !


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Le plein emploi n'est pas mort partout, il faut pas non plus assimiler la situation francaise à l'ensemble des pays industrialisés...


 Il ne faut pas non plus rêver que l'herbe est plus verte ailleurs.


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> parceque'en faite j'y vais pour y apprendre l'anglais !


 sex, drug & gouda
(bourrez bourrez l'edam )


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> sex, drug & gouda
> (bourrez bourrez l'edam )



J'essaierai !! ... (que les 2 premiers, parce que le fromage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


... et puis parait que les fleurs c'est pas chers là bas !


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

Heu :mouais: c'est qoui le rapport avec le contrat nouvelle embauche?  


_
Attention, Roberto est assez chatouilleux ces temps-ci, donc il vaut mieux éviter de lui pourrir ses sujets _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2005)

La chance qu'on a en Belgique, c'est d'être un tout petit pays à la croisée de tous les chemins ... quelques kilomètres à gauche et on est en France ... à droite, on est en Hollande, en-dessous c'est l'Allemagne et au-dessus l'Angleterre... en plus, not petit pays est divisé en 2 communautés si pas en 3 si on compte les cantons germanophones de l'est...
Alors, vaut mieux se débrouiller en langues si on veut sortir de son "timbre-poste" ...:love:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Heu :mouais: c'est qoui le rapport avec le contrat nouvelle embauche?
> 
> 
> _
> Attention, Roberto est assez chatouilleux ces temps-ci, donc il vaut mieux éviter de lui pourrir ses sujets _


 le fromage, les langues et les periodes dt© de 2 ans 

:hosto: :modo: :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2005)

L'année dernière, j'ai donné une série de trainings dans une école supérieure de commerce sur le thème "Comment survivre dans une multinationale ?" - j'avoue avoir accepté parce que le thème me permettait de mêler "sérieux" et "humour" ... s'il n'y avait eu que le "sérieux", j'aurais passé mon chemin... 

D'emblée, un des participants, par sa première question m'a complètement déstabilisé parce qu'il me disait qu'avant de pouvoir survivre, il fallait pouvoir y entrer !!! Et il avait complètement raison ... par cette question, il a fait dévier complètement l'objet original du training...

Ma fille vient de terminer ses études et débute donc sa recherche d'emploi...

Je suis complètement estomaqué du fait qu'elle ne soit absolument pas préparée à ce genre de démarches ... je croyais qu'à l'unif, surtout en dernière année il y avait des sessions avec des spécialistes qui leur apprendraient à faire des CV, cibler les recruteurs potentiels, se préparer pour les tests et les entretiens ... rien !!!! Quedalle !!!!! 

Elle est livrée à elle-même (enfin pas tout-à-fait puisque je suis là ! ) et s'expose ainsi à bien des déconvenues ... elle était convaincue que +/- 50 % des CV envoyés déboucheraient au moins sur un entretien !!!!!!!!! ... la pauvre !!! 

Chez nous, environ 10% des CV reçus (ce qui est déjà énorme) débouchent non pas sur un entretien, mais sur un rendez-vous au cours duquel le candidat passe uniquement une batterie de tests sur ordinateurs (60 questions / 60 minutes et au minimum 80% de réponses justes !!!) - en cas de succès de ces tests et en fonction de vos résultats, vous avez une chance d'obtenir un entretien préliminaire avec un gars des RH ... ce qui ne veut encore rien dire ... vous en êtes encore au stade des préliminaires (ce qui peut être agréable aussi, mais je m'égare...:rose: )

Bref, rien n'est fait à l'intérieur de l'école ou de l'unif pour préparer les jeunes à affronter cette épreuve ... car il s'agit bien d'une épreuve !!!

Et ce ne sont pas les grands cabinets d'audit qui organisent des sessions du style "faisons connaissance" qui vont apporter aux étudiants les réponses aux questions qu'ils se posent ... ils sont là pour faire leur pub et basta !!!!

C'est dommage !!!!

Ma fille a de la chance malgré tout parce que je vais pouvoir l'aiguiller à travers les arcanes du système et éventuellement "profiter" de quelques appuis de longue date pour lui faciliter la tâche (qui ne le ferait pas ???) - mais ce n'est pas le cas de la majorité...!!!

Alors, faudrait que ça bouge un peu à ce niveau là !!!!

Et dans tout ça, je n'ose même pas penser aux jeunes qui quittent l'école sans un diplôme en poche...


----------



## Pierrou (3 Août 2005)

À mon avis, il y a un truc que nos gouvernants n'ont pas compris :
Ils peuvent toujours simplifier l'embauche pour l'entreprise avec des réformes comme celle du CNE du Barde de Matignon, le truc c'est que si une entreprise n'a pas besoin d'embaucher, elle n'embauche pas, même si c'est facile !!! 
Il faut donc créer un besoin d'embauche, et ça, à part en relançant la croissance, je vois pas :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> le truc c'est que si une entreprise n'a pas besoin d'embaucher, elle n'embauche pas, même si c'est facile !!!


Tout-à-fait d'accord !!!!
J'ai connu le temps béni ou l'embauche était pléthorique et ou une société qui se voulait dynamique devait multiplier les offres d'emplois tous azimuts et engager à tours de bras...
Le "dynamisme" de ces sociétés était proportionnel au nombre de pages qu'elles prenaient dans les magazines spécialisés...
Maintenant, la tendance est au "minimalisme" ... au dégraissage et à l'outsourcing et comme tu le dis si bien, c'est pas en simili-facilitant l'embauche qu'on va créer des emplois !!!!


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> À mon avis, il y a un truc que nos gouvernants n'ont pas compris :
> Ils peuvent toujours simplifier l'embauche pour l'entreprise avec des réformes comme celle du CNE du Barde de Matignon, le truc c'est que si une entreprise n'a pas besoin d'embaucher, elle n'embauche pas, même si c'est facile !!!
> Il faut donc créer un besoin d'embauche, et ça, à part en relançant la croissance, je vois pas :rateau:



Et la tu oublies un facteur élémentaire qui touche la quasi totalité des TMPE / PME et je suis bien placé pour le savoir. Leur problème n'est pas la volonté d'embaucher, une frilosité récurrente, le problème, la cause, c'est la possibilité avec X euros d'embaucher Y salariés. En clair, l'un des plus gros problèmes des entreprises françaises, c'est le coût du travail et je ne parle pas du niveau des salaires. Quand une entreprise paye 1000 pour un salaire et doit derrière assumer 800, celui lui fait donc du 1800 en totalité (plus les hommes / heures / euros pour la montagne de paperasses). Effarant.

Mais c'est une spécificité bien francaise de vouloir considérer ou traiter les conséquences plutôt que les causes.


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> À mon avis, il y a un truc que nos gouvernants n'ont pas compris :
> Ils peuvent toujours simplifier l'embauche pour l'entreprise avec des réformes comme celle du CNE du Barde de Matignon, le truc c'est que si une entreprise n'a pas besoin d'embaucher, elle n'embauche pas, même si c'est facile !!!
> Il faut donc créer un besoin d'embauche, et ça, à part en relançant la croissance, je vois pas :rateau:



Le hic, c'est qu'il y a pas mal d'entreprises qui voudraient bien embaucher et ne le font pas, à cause du coût, du "risque prud'homal"...

dans quelque sens qu'on prenne le problème, on se mord un peu la queue (zebig, calme toi, c'est une image, et puis tu n'es plus si souple !)...


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

Chirac a crée en 1976 l'interdiction administrative de licenciement pour éviter que les employés quittent trop facilement leurs entreprises pour aller toucher le chômage, ou faire monter les prix des salaires
Puis en 1986, toujours Chirac , décide d'annuler cette mesure car en facilitant les licenciements, en flexibilisant le marché du travail, on allait créer 400 000 emplois. Bilan en 2 ans: moins 600 000 emplois 

Ce n'est pas en s'attaquant aux xtatuts des travailleurs qu'on améliore la situation de l'emploi, c'est en développant des dynamiques de croissances. Et ces dynamiques doivent portées par le privé ET par le public, l'emploi des uns est lié à l'emploi des autres. Il y a la possibilité de rechercher un cercle vertueux, sans opposer le privé et le public...



PS roberto, même si tu te montres parfois agressif, je t'aime aussi :love:


----------



## Pifou (3 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Elle est livrée à elle-même (enfin pas tout-à-fait puisque je suis là ! ) et s'expose ainsi à bien des déconvenues ... elle était convaincue que +/- 50 % des CV envoyés déboucheraient au moins sur un entretien !!!!!!!!! ... la pauvre !!!


 
J'ai un contre-exemple : ma femme :love: doit avoir environ 75 % d'entretiens à ces envois de CV et 10 % d'embauche  (bon il est vrai qu'elle répond majoritairement à des annonces). Elle n'est pourtant pas sortie de Polytechnique (Maîtrise en gestion  ) mais sa formation en alternance et l'expérience qu'elle a pu y acquérir semblent plaire aux employeurs   ... vraiment elle m'impressionne :style:   Bon par contre elle finit par se plaire à ce jeu de recherche d'emploi et n'arrête pas de changer d'entreprise (6 en 5 ans)  ce qui commence à m'agacer :modo: (avec 2 ptits'bouts, on a des responsabilités quand même)


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Le hic, c'est qu'il y a pas mal d'entreprises qui voudraient bien embaucher et ne le font pas, à cause du coût, du "risque prud'homal"...
> 
> dans quelque sens qu'on prenne le problème, on se mord un peu la queue (zebig, calme toi, c'est une image, et puis tu n'es plus si souple !)...


Le risque prud'hommal est faible. Il est plus dangereux d'avoir une voiture qui dépasse facilement les limitations de vitesse que d'enfreindre le code du travail, pourtant il continue de se vendre des voitures rapides. (et c'est un des segments qui se porte le mieux en ce moment avec les SUV)


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Chirac a crée en 1976 l'interdiction administrative de licenciement pour éviter que les employés quittent trop facilement leurs entreprises pour aller toucher le chômage, ou faire monter les prix des salaires
> Puis en 1986, toujours Chirac , décide d'annuler cette mesure car en facilitant les licenciements, en flexibilisant le marché du travail, on allait créer 400 000 emplois. Bilan en 2 ans: moins 600 000 emplois
> 
> Ce n'est pas en s'attaquant aux xtatuts des travailleurs qu'on améliore la situation de l'emploi, c'est en développant des dynamiques de croissances. Et ces dynamiques doivent portées par le privé ET par le public, l'emploi des uns est lié à l'emploi des autres. Il y a la possibilité de rechercher un cercle vertueux, sans opposer le privé et le public...
> ...



Cesse ta politique politicienne, on a compris que tu etais encarté "MRG" ou assimilé. Ton discours sur les "travailleurs" (sic) est éculé. Des conneries de chirac ou du mythe errand on peut t'en citer à la pelle et ce n'est pas le sujet.


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Le risque prud'hommal est faible. Il est plus dangereux d'avoir une voiture qui dépasse facilement les limitations de vitesse que d'enfreindre le code du travail, pourtant il continue de se vendre des voitures rapides. (et c'est un des segments qui se porte le mieux en ce moment avec les SUV)



Non, le risque prud'homal n'est pas faible, loin de là. Je les pratique à longueur de semaine, et franchement vaut mieux être employé qu'employeur, tant les condamnations tombent plus vite que la guillotine sous Robespierre, malheureusement souvent à l'emporte pièce et les montants ordonnés avec exécution provisoire sont tels que ça peut tout simplement couler une petite entreprise... Pour les patrons de PME que je cotoie, c'est loin d'être "faible"... 

Ah, c'est sûr que si la justice était juste, le risque serait marginal, en pratique c'est hélas loin d'être le cas.

Ensuite, je vois pas bien le rapport avec la voiture, mais bon


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Cesse ta politique politicienne, on a compris que tu etais encarté "MRG" ou assimilé. Ton discours sur les "travailleurs" (sic) est éculé. Des conneries de chirac ou du mythe errand on peut t'en citer à la pelle et ce n'est pas le sujet.


Ce que j'aime, c'est le caractère constructif de tes posts.  

Tu peux ne pas être d'accord et c'est ton droit le plus absolu. Tu peux exprimer ton désaccord si tu le souhaites. 
MAIS je te de mande de le faire dans un cadre de respect mutuels de nos convictions, et d'opposer à des faits ou à des arguments d'autres faits/arguments.
Une vanne rigolote, de temps en temps, c'est sympa, à condition que ce soit fait avec esprit. En revanche, les insultes et autres dénigrments n'ont surementt pas leurs places ici, et je les laisse les modos en juger.


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, je vois pas bien le rapport avec la voiture, mais bon


T'as pas vu les jolies boîtes en métal au bord du périph'?  



Sinon, va faire un tour du côté des audiences du tribunal correctionnel, et tu auras une idée de ce que peut-être une justice à la chaîne avec peines lourdes...

J'ai longtemps travaillé avec des cabinets d'avocats du travail, et des entreprises d'audits sociaux; le constat était plutôt à la faiblesse de l'action prud'hommal.
(compare les montants des sanctions pécuniaires en France avec celles des USA, ou plus proche du Royaume Uni ou de l'Allemagne, c'est d'une autre ampleur...)


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'aime, c'est le caractère constructif de tes posts.
> 
> Tu peux ne pas être d'accord et c'est ton droit le plus absolu. Tu peux exprimer ton désaccord si tu le souhaites.
> MAIS je te de mande de le faire dans un cadre de respect mutuels de nos convictions, et d'opposer à des faits ou à des arguments d'autres faits/arguments.
> Une vanne rigolote, de temps en temps, c'est sympa, à condition que ce soit fait avec esprit. En revanche, les insultes et autres dénigrments n'ont surementt pas leurs places ici, et je les laisse les modos en juger.



Pas de politique politicienne. C'est pourtant clair ?

non ?

Tu es rouge et tu pourfends Chirac, la droite et compagnie tout au long de tes posts. C'est ton opinion, ya matière à en parler mais je ne suis pas sur que diffuser un message politicien (ca va au dela du message politique) de façon implicite ou explicite plaise à tout le monde, y compris aux "silencieux".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'aime, c'est le caractère constructif de tes posts.


Je ne peux que souscrire ! 
"Nouveau et alors ?" ... pourquoi ce ton agressif et péremptoire ? on ne fait que discuter là ! Y'a pas de vie en jeu à ce que je sache... en plus, quelques petits smileys bien débonnaires seraient parfois les bienvenus...


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas vu les jolies boîtes en métal au bord du périph'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le tribunal correctionnel, merci, j'ai assez donné. Et puis on n'a pas du fréquenter les mêmes prétoires correctionnels, parce que je n'y ai pas souvent vu de peines lourdes, mais beaucoup de sursis, de TIG et autres peines de substitution... Cela dit, on n'interpréte surement pas les choses de la même façon non plus.

Il n'est pas ici question des tribunaux correctionnels, ni des montants obtenus au civil aux USA, j'ai simplement dit que le risque prud'homal était loin d'être marginal, ne dévie pas du sujet.
Et une condamnation aux prud'hommes revient nettement plus cher que de se faire flasher


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> le truc c'est que si une entreprise n'a pas besoin d'embaucher, elle n'embauche pas, même si c'est facile !!!



Tout à fait d'accord (c'est le bon sens même). Il ne faut toutefois pas oublier que les nouveaux contrats ne s'adressent qu'aux petites entreprises (Dieu merci) qui souvent hésitent à embaucher (peur que le candidat, en fait, ne fasse pas vraiment l'affaire, peur d'une baisse du chiffre d'affaire qui, suite à de nouvelles embauches mettrait l'entreprise en péril etc). Ne confondons pas non plus multinationale et entreprise artisanale de 5 employés.

Celà ne signifie pas que je trouve ces nouvelles mesures intelligentes. A mon avis, si l'on souhaite plus de flexibilité dans le marché de l'emploi, c'est l'ensemble du système qu'il faut revoir. Travailleur indépendant depuis de nombreuses années, il m'arrive encore régulièrement de me heurter à des conneries sans fin. Pour louer un appartement, pour obtenir un prêt etc... J'ai même dernièrement découvert que nombre de petites annonces (de particuliers à particuliers) comportaient la ligne fatale : "non fonctionnaire s'abstenir". En 2005 et dans un pays de l'ouest, on croit rêver. Donc j'imagine comment doit être reçu un jeune employé avec un contrat comportant la clause : "sous période d'essai de 2 ans" et qui n'a ni parents pour se porter caution (et qui le peuvent), ni sa copine ou sa femme qui arrive, a elle seule a remplir toutes les données éxigées par l'interlocuteur (agence immobilière, banque etc).

Mais en sommes nous à une extravagance prêt ? A l'époque où on nous explique qu'il faut travailler de plus en plus longtemps, l'administration n'embauche pas les plus de 30 ans, les entreprises ont la même démarche alors qu'elles sont les premières à hurler partout que "l'emploi à vie, c'est fini" (que veulent-ells dire alors, en refusant les plus que trentenaires ? que 40 ans d'emploi dans leurs murs, c'est possible?), que lorsque on nous parle de mobilité géographique nous en sommes encore à 3 mois de préavis pour quitter un appart, obligeant soit a en trouver un en 15 jours, soit a accepter de payer les loyers de l'ancien et du nouveau en même temps et un côut total temporel et financier (frais de fermeture/ouverture de ligne téléphonique, de ligne EDF, démarches administratives sans fin si l'on change de département etc...)

Donc, être flexibles, mobiles, oui. Mais que l'ensemble des intervenants d'une vie sociale "normale" soit sur le même voltage.

Et tout à fait d'accord avec le message de "Nouveau et alors ?" le coût du travail est un scandale.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux que souscrire !
> "Nouveau et alors ?" ... pourquoi ce ton agressif et péremptoire ? on ne fait que discuter là ! Y'a pas de vie en jeu à ce que je sache... en plus, quelques petits smileys bien débonnaires seraient parfois les bienvenus...



Parce que ca c'est constructif peut etre ??? ---->> "Chirac a crée en 1976 l'interdiction administrative de licenciement pour éviter que les employés quittent trop facilement leurs entreprises pour aller toucher le chômage, ou faire monter les prix des salaires
Puis en 1986, toujours Chirac , décide d'annuler cette mesure car en facilitant les licenciements, en flexibilisant le marché du travail, on allait créer 400 000 emplois. Bilan en 2 ans: moins 600 000 emplois "

Bref, ici il faut adhérer ou se taire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Bref, ici il faut adhérer ou se taire.


Ben non !!! mais tout est dans la façon de le dire .....:love: 

ps : il doit se dire : "putain, je suis tombé sur un nid de "rouges" ... et en ce qui me concerne personnellement, il a pas tort !!!!!


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2005)

Tout le monde ici a le droit de donner son avis. Mais ne retombons pas dans les engueulades persos et stériles.


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> nous en sommes encore à 3 mois de préavis pour quitter un appart, obligeant soit a en trouver un en 15 jours, soit a accepter de payer les loyers de l'ancien et du nouveau en même temps et un côut total temporel et financier (frais de fermeture/ouverture de ligne téléphonique, de ligne EDF, démarches administratives sans fin si l'on change de département etc...)



Sa majesté l'Amok a peut être oublié que la loi de 1989 sur les baux d'habitation de résidence principale permet d'abréger la durée du congé à un mois "en cas d'obtention d'un premier emploi, de mutation, de perte d'emploi ou de nouvel emploi consécutif à une perte d'emploi" (article 15, I, §2 de la loi du 6 juillet 1989).

Cela étant le truc rigolo, c'est qu'en pratique, le coup du premier emploi... je vois mal quelqu'un sans fortune personnelle louer aujourd'hui sans emploi, vu les exigences des bailleurs (cfr l'un de mes premiers posts dans ce fil) 

Et aussi, si l'on regarde bien, si tu changes simplement d'emploi, sans période de chômage, tu l'as dans l'os, c'est 3 mois 

J'imagine que c'est ce cas que sa Majesté visait, vu qu'étant indépendante elle ne connaît le chômage que par les cotisations qu'elle leur accorde


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ben non !!! mais tout est dans la façon de le dire .....:love:
> 
> ps : il doit se dire : "putain, je suis tombé sur un nid de "rouges" ...



Parfois, oui, j'avoue.   

mais certains contributeurs n'en sont pas.


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ben non !!! mais tout est dans la façon de le dire .....:love:
> 
> ps : il doit se dire : "putain, je suis tombé sur un nid de "rouges" ... et en ce qui me concerne personnellement, il a pas tort !!!!!



Avec ta barbe et ton look hippie, je savais que tu étais une vermine communiste ! 
Elle te fait pas trop mal au cul ta rover 75 de bourge ?


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Sa majesté l'Amok a peut être oublié que la loi de 1989 sur les baux d'habitation de résidence principale permet d'abréger la durée du congé à un mois "en cas d'obtention d'un premier emploi, de mutation, de perte d'emploi ou de nouvel emploi consécutif à une perte d'emploi" (article 15, I, §2 de la loi du 6 juillet 1989).
> 
> Cela étant le truc rigolo, c'est qu'en pratique, le coup du premier emploi... je vois mal quelqu'un sans fortune personnelle louer aujourd'hui sans emploi, vu les exigences des bailleurs (cfr l'un de mes premiers posts dans ce fil)
> 
> ...



Tu auras compris qu'il s'agissit d'un exemple, parmis tant d'autres, de la facilité d'être mobile rapidement. 
Mais bon, nous pourrions parler pendant des pages et des pages des contradictions permanentes qui sont le lot quotidien de tout citoyen.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Avec ta barbe et ton look hippie, je savais que tu étais une vermine communiste !
> Elle te fait pas trop mal au cul ta rover 75 de bourge ?


Mon père disait toujours : "Fils ait toujours le coeur à gauche et le porte-monnaie à droite !!!!"   :love:


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mon père disait toujours : "Fils ait toujours le coeur à gauche et le porte-monnaie à droite !!!!"   :love:



D'un autre côté, si nous tombons dans les caricatures financières (gauche (fauché) / droite (friqué)), c'est probablement plus simple à vivre que l'inverse !


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mon père disait toujours : "Fils ait toujours le coeur à gauche et le porte-monnaie à droite !!!!"   :love:



Tiens, j'ai déjà entendu ça.. en Belgique justement, mais ça compte pas, c'était un vilain celtillon qui me l'a dite 

Comme quoi, l'air de la Belgique est nocif pour la bonne santé de droite :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

Attention à ne pas confondre prix du travail et coût du travail :modo:

En france, le prix du travail est élevé (salaires bruts horaires),
mais son coût n'est pas si élevé, car le travailleur français est le plus productif au monde,
il travaille moins mais il produit plus à l'heure...

Donc le coût du travail n'est pas si élevé...

De plus, on ne peut établir un lien de cause/conséquence coût du travail/croissance,
car il existe des pays avec un coût du travil plus conséquent bénéficiant d'une meilleur situation économique, et des pays avec un coût du travail moindre et une situation économique plus dégradée



Pour ceux qui souhaitent en savoir plus:
www.cae.gouv.fr
il y a d'excellente analyeses à y lire,
notamment "Productivités et Croissance",
et "politiques environnementales et compétitivités"

j'ai survolé "désinsdutrialisation, délocalisations" et il a l'air de tordre le coup à pas mal d'idées reçues 
Je me le garde pour la rentrée.


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> le travailleur français est le plus productif au monde



C'est valable aussi entre Avignon et la Méditerranée ?


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> En france, le prix du travail est élevé (salaires bruts horaires),
> mais son coût n'est pas si élevé, car le travailleur français est le plus productif au monde,
> il travaille moins mais il produit plus à l'heure...



Hmmm, voilà qui me fait penser tout à coup... 

<sort la tête par la fenêtre>

Mais c'est bien sûr !

Qui m'a téléporté en RDA ?  :love:

Je précise à toutes fins utiles que c'est un post à rire - rien de plus - j'ai rien contre la RDA. Comment ça, elle n'existe plus ?
Merde ! Je crois qu'en prime on m'a fait voyager dans le temps


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est valable aussi entre Avignon et la Méditerranée ?



Tu es comme moi, tu as été téléporté en RDA  ou alors à la Jamaïque


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est valable aussi entre Avignon et la Méditerranée ?


 Quoi?!?! C'est en France, ça? 
Arrête de te foutre de ma gueule,
je sens que dans 2 minutes tu va me dire que la Corse c'est aussi en France  N'importe quoi!!!!


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Tu es comme moi, tu as été téléporté en RDA  ou alors à la Jamaïque



Non, non, mais c'est l'endroit où je vis. Si je raconte aux mecs qui font la sieste dans la cour entre 12:00 et 16:00 (heure de leur départ) qu'ils sont les "champions du monde de la productivité", ils vont gueuler comme des putois et passer aux 10 heures / semaine sans préavis !


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Tu es comme moi, tu as été téléporté en RDA  ou alors à la Jamaïque


S'il te reste une place sur le téléporteur pour la Jamaïque


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nqu'ils sont les "champions du monde de la productivité",


Selon Eurostat, l'INSEE, et l'OCDE


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> De plus, on ne peut établir un lien de cause/conséquence coût du travail/croissance,



Créer les conditions conjoncturelles favorables pour que la moitié des chomeurs de France ait un boulot (un vrai, pas un attrape-nigaud) et donc un salaire et nous verrons si cela n'influe pas la croissance...

Oui car vous n'etes pas sans ignorer que selon "etudiant69" les politiques au pouvoir se doivent d'avoir un gros interrupteur (rouge de préférence) qui déclencherait ou stopperait la croissance. Cela se décrète aussi facilement qu'une envie de mettre des radars partout.  :mouais:


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Oui car vous n'etes pas sans ignorer que selon "etudiant69" les politiques au pouvoir se doivent d'avoir un gros interrupteur (rouge de préférence) qui déclencherait ou stopperait la croissance. Cela se décrète aussi facilement qu'une envie de mettre des radars partout. :mouais:



Hmmm, toi tu as été téléporté au Kremlin sous Staline


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm, toi tu as été téléporté au Kremlin sous Staline



je suis passé par le Cambodge sous Pol Pot, les itinéraires sont parfois étranges. Enfin l'essentiel est d'arriver à bon port !

ps : désolé pour les fautes, j'ecris le poing droit levé.


----------



## Pifou (3 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> S'il te reste une place sur le téléporteur pour la Jamaïque


 
Moi aussi la Jamaïque  , parce que la RDA


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

Et qui a entendu parler de l'IDH? 

Ca vaut le détour pour réaliser des classements avec d'autres pays pour ceux qui le souhaite.





PS: Le trend du classement global de l'IDH (tous critères confondus) est là


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> je suis passé par le Cambodge sous Pol Pot, les itinéraires sont parfois étranges. Enfin l'essentiel est d'arriver à bon port !
> 
> ps : désolé pour les fautes, j'ecris le poing droit levé.



C'est pas le gauche ?


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et qui a entendu parler de l'IDH?
> 
> Ca vaut le détour pour réaliser des classements avec d'autres pays pour ceux qui le souhaite.
> 
> PS: Le trend du classement global de l'IDH (tous critères confondus) est là



Moi qui voulait émigrer en sierra leone, je pense que finalement je m'en tiendrai au Canada, qui me semble mieux placé - légèrement


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2005)

Le petit doigt en l'air, ca compte ?!


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le gauche ?



je suis pas gauchooo..cher je veux dire...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et qui a entendu parler de l'IDH?
> 
> Ca vaut le détour pour réaliser des classements avec d'autres pays pour ceux qui le souhaite.
> 
> ...



J'ose meme pas imaginer ou l'on va se trouver en 2010 ou 2015 dans ce classement...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le petit doigt en l'air, ca compte ?!



oui mais il faut se faire téléporter à san francisco...


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2005)

Etudiant69, si tu as d'autres bonnes idées, n'hésites pas...

Je viens d'annoncer tes chiffres aux 4 mecs de la DDE (+ le chauffeur de la camionnette) qui percent depuis deux mois le trottoir pour y installer un panneau de défense de stationner et depuis ils sont en groupe dans un coin, parlant à voix basse et me regardant d'un air mauvais... :affraid:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est valable aussi entre Avignon et la Méditerranée ?


 Record mondial de production de retraité !


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Etudiant69, si tu as d'autres bonnes idées, n'hésites pas...
> 
> Je viens d'annoncer tes chiffres aux 4 mecs de la DDE (+ le chauffeur de la camionnette) qui percent depuis deux mois le trottoir pour y installer un panneau de défense de stationner et depuis ils sont en groupe dans un coin, parlant à voix basse et me regardant d'un air mauvais... :affraid:


Moi, je ne fais que répéter les institituts "sérieux", et puis on te l'a déjà dis les boûches-du-rhône, ce n'est pas vraiment la France, c'est ????  C'est .... Heu? :hein: Autres chose...


----------



## Pifou (3 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est valable aussi entre Avignon et la Méditerranée ?


 
Faudrait pas non plus tomber dans les caricatures nord/sud (de la France)  
... bon aujourd'hui c'est un mauvais exemple, je suis chez moi  mais c'est pour avoir bosser le week-end dernier (y'en a, même dans le sud   :rateau:  )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Etudiant69, si tu as d'autres bonnes idées, n'hésites pas...
> 
> Je viens d'annoncer tes chiffres aux 4 mecs de la DDE (+ le chauffeur de la camionnette) qui percent depuis deux mois le trottoir pour y installer un panneau de défense de stationner et depuis ils sont en groupe dans un coin, parlant à voix basse et me regardant d'un air mauvais... :affraid:




cela me fait penser aux travaux de tramway chez moi   

notre maire est fier d'annocer que cela a crée multe poste pour les chomeurs rmiste precaires mais.....bon bien , seulement mon avenue a eté refaite 4 fois et on parle d'augmentation de 70% de taxe d'habitations dûs au depassement prix des travaux

ne me reste plus que a demenager dans un village sans tramway et comme cela je serai encore plus aidée dans ma recherche d'emploi


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ne me reste plus que a demenager dans un village sans tramway et comme cela je serai encore plus aidée dans ma recherche d'emploi




et plus emmerdée quand il faudra y aller


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Que de temps passé.



Et encore, on n'a pas parlé de ta BD pas drôle (on m'a forcé à dire ça, je dois l'avouer humblement !    mais j'essaie de te foutre en rogne, on m'a filé des recettes, alors je teste  )


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> raté !
> 
> :love:



Bon me restera plus que l'arme ultime alors: la boule rouge... mais là j'ai dépassé mon quota


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

C'est pas moi.

Moi je refuse de recourir à ce genre de subterfuge, surtout que c'est inutile, quand dire ce que je pense suffit dans la plupart des cas à planter la caca...


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas moi.
> 
> Moi je refuse de recourir à ce genre de subterfuge, surtout que c'est inutile, quand dire ce que je pense suffit dans la plupart des cas à planter la caca...



C'est pas lui, je confirme, mon inspirateur étant... une inspiratrice 
Ca réduit le champ des possibles comme disait l'autre


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois qu'un nom !



ElleS m'avaiENt pourtant prévenu que ton optimisme sans faille te perdrait... En l'occurence tu crois n'avoir qu'une seule "admiratrice" ????


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il ne me perdra pas, il date de si longtemps que c'est une seconde peau...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fayot !


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fayot !



Et maintenant c'est Sonny qui en est tout mari


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant c'est Sonny qui en est tout mari



Ben tu penses, si vous continuez par MP, il ne pourra plus mettre le souk, ça l'arrange pas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Non non ça va, le quiproquo a été levé in extremis !_
> (J'adore parler latin dès le petit matin comme ça : *vlan*).
> :love:



 Rob

d'autant qu'on peut te citer _in extenso_ pour t'aviser que latin du matin, et patin couffin, Sonny te dirait qu'on s'en tape le kiki, dans les tamarins.  :rateau:






_Si tu veux, je peux te céder un vieux Larousse, de l'époque où il y avait encore des pages roses_


----------



## woulf (3 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien ce mec, et cette discussion m'a filé un paquet d'énergie !



Oui, mais en même temps, il t'a pas trouvé d'appart


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



Ch'sais pas pourquoi, mais ça me fait penser à ces deux employés d'agence immobilière qui sont poursuivis par la justice pour avoir dit à un ivoirien que le propriétaire de l'appartement à louer ne voulait pas de gens de couleur. :mouais: :modo:

Bien entendu, le propriétaire en question, lui, n'est pas poursuivi !  :style:  :king:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Il y a un an je me faisais lourder de ma boîte, licenciement économique.
> Je découvrais à l'occasion que les indemnités ASSEDIC (que je pensais comme la majorité des gens correspondant à 80% du salaire puis rapidement dégressives) sont de 57% du brut pendant 23 mois.
> En gros ça équivalait pour moi à un peu moins de 1000 euros.
> ...



L'idée générale, c'est de tout faire pour décourager les gens à être au chômage partiel, ça permet de dégonfler les stats du chomdu sans ameuter la presse et l'opinion publique. Faisant beaucoup de formations (comme formateur) dans le cadre de la FPC, les organismes collecteurs du 1% me paient en général 6 à 8 semaines après réception de ma facture, mais les ASSEDIC me sucrent les alloc LE MOIS MÊME, et une fois, ils ont même tenté de me les sucrer deux fois, le mois où j'ai bossé, et trois mois après, quand j'ai été payé. J'te dis pas le boxon que j'ai été mettre dans leurs bureaux !  :mouais:  :hein:  :hein: 

  

EDIT : Et en plus, quand tu bosses, non seulement ils te paient moins, mais aussi plus tard !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Y a pas de prime à celui qui se remue le cul.*
> Au contraire il faut le punir, lui montrer que la bonne attitude c'est de rien branler pendant 23 mois, faire des formatioooooons, ce genre de chooooooses, après quoi il pourra s'y mettre.



Voilà !

On y arrive, les masques tombent...

Encore un petit peu et on va pouvoir enquiller sur la suite habituelle de ce propos, avec son cortège d'idées reçues à la con...

Et aprés ça va te foutre 300 smileys dans un message...


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rencontré un gars bien, un mec qui comprenait.
> Un agent immobilier d'une cinquantaine d'années, mais qui se la joue pas.
> Il m'a fait visité un appart' trop petit, et je lui dis qu'il me faut un bureau.
> 
> ...


  que des boulots de bobo.


----------

